# Was haltet ihr von der allgemeinen Herstellerstellung von 26" auf 27.5"?



## chorge (20. Juli 2013)

Immer mehr Hersteller bieten ab 2014 kaum noch 26" Bikes an, sondern stellen konsequent auf 650B/27.5" um. Laut diverser Aussagen der Industrie wird 2015 der Standard 26" tot sein...
Bei jeder Neuvorstellung wird dieses Thema ja durchdiskutiert.
Daher mal meine Frage in die Runde, wie die generelle Meinung hier im Forum dazu ist?! 
Hab es bewusst in den Tech-Bereich allgemein gesetzt, und nicht zu den Laufrädern, da dieses Thema ja letztendlich das GESAMTE Bike beeinflusst...


----------



## subdiver (20. Juli 2013)

29er machen Sinn als Ergänzung zu den 26ern.

ABER die 650B bzw. 27,5er als Ablösung der bewährten 26 machen keinen Sinn
und sollen lediglich die Kassen der Bikeindustrie füllen.

Vielleicht ein gefährliches Spiel, denn es könnte passieren, dass die Kunden
ersteinmal ihre 26er weiterfahren und beobachten, 
was sich zukünftig etablieren wird.

Ich persönlich würde kein 27,5er kaufen, wenn dann gleich ein 29er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greatwhite (20. Juli 2013)

Es ärgert mich insofern, das ich für mein 2013er 26" MTB in drei-vier Jahren keine Reifen des neuesten Entwicklungsstandes mehr bekomme und für den Fall eines Bikeverkaufs auch keinen angemessenen Preis mehr bekommen werde.
Ansonsten fahre ich mit meinem Tourenfully gut auf 26" und würde sicher geausogut auf 650B fahren. 29er LR würde ich im Fully nicht haben wollen.
Für die nächste Saison will ich noch ein CC Hardtail kaufen. dies dann ganz sicher als 29er. Alles eine Frage des Einsatzbereichs
Wenn ich die aktuellen Neuvorstellungen der Hersteller sehe bin ich mir inzwischen sicher, das 26" mittelfristig vor dem Aus steht.


----------



## RetroRider (20. Juli 2013)

Ich hab's im anderen Thread schon geschrieben: Die Umgangs- und Werbesprache ist hier irreführend. 2.0"-Reifen haben auf der 559mm-Felge zwar 26", aber auf der 584mm-Felge nur 27". 2.25"-Reifen haben zwar auf der 584mm-Felge 27.5", aber auf der 559mm-Felge 26.5". Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will: 25 mm Unterschied sind und bleiben nur 25 mm Unterschied. Also noch nicht mal ein Zoll.


----------



## crack_MC (20. Juli 2013)

Wie ist das bei BMX-Rädern, gehen die dann auf 26" !? 

Ich werd' auf jeden Fall bei 26" (und auch bei "3x 9fach"-Schaltung) bleiben...


----------



## R.C. (20. Juli 2013)

crack_MC schrieb:


> Wie ist das bei BMX-Rädern, gehen die dann auf 26" !?



Es gibt 26" BMX Cruiser, die haben aber mit einem (Freestyle) BMX nicht soo viel zu tun. Allerdings gibt es BMX mit 20", 22" und 24" (20" ist aber das verbreitetste, bei MTB wird's wohl 29" werden).


----------



## Tobias1009 (20. Juli 2013)

Ich denke auch, das 25mm unterschied beim Raddurchmesser niemand merkt. Ich habe mein Rad vermessen: Wenn es in 3 Jahren keine aktuellen Reifen in 26'' mehr gibt, werde ich wohl Umspeichen müssen. Rahmen und Gabel passen zum Glück.

Trotzdem: Ich finde solche Entscheidungen Geldschneiderei.


----------



## duc-mo (21. Juli 2013)

Ernsthaft... Glaubt ihr wirklich, das man in ein paar Jahren kein 26er Material mehr bekommt? Wieso diese Angst??? Seit mehr als 30Jahren betreibt man den Sport auf 26er Felgen. Seit über 10Jahren gibt es daneben noch die 29er und auch diese haben es bisher nicht geschafft das 26er Laufrad zu verdrängen. Viele namhafte deutsche Hersteller fangen gerade erst an ernsthaft im 29er Geschäft Fuß zu fassen da soll plötzlich 650b die bisher etablierten Radgrößen verdrängen? Meiner Meinung nach ist das einfach Panikmache... Die Hersteller wittern einen Trend und damit neue Absatzmöglichkeiten. Natürlich versuchen alle erst mal Sahne ab zu schöpfen, denn der 26er Markt ist einfach gesättigt. Das heißt doch aber nicht, dass es dafür keinen Markt mehr gibt...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Juli 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ernsthaft... Glaubt ihr wirklich, das man in ein paar Jahren kein 26er Material mehr bekommt?



darum gehts auch nich, eher darum, das die neuentwicklungen nicht mehr dort einzug finden...


allerdings finde ich auch, das man es in ruhe abwarten sollte. oft wurde neben mischbereifungen mit 24" hinten grössen wie 25" und nun 27.5 und 29" versucht... alles hat sich nicht vollends durchgesetzt.


----------



## duc-mo (21. Juli 2013)

Zeig mir einen Reifen, eine Gabel oder eine Felge die es in 27.5 gibt aber dafür nicht in 26!?!

Anders rum wird ein Schuh draus. SEHR Viele gute Reifen gibt es nicht in 27.5, bei den Gabeln hat man noch weniger Auswahl und bei den Felgen siehts ähnlich aus... Bis sich diese Situation gewandelt hat werden noch einige Jahre ins Land gehen, wenns überhaupt soweit kommt...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Juli 2013)

sicher, aber schau dir das lineup der meisten hersteller für 2014 an. fast nur noch 27.5er... denke in 5 jahren schauts mit der auswahl anders aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (21. Juli 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> ABER die 650B bzw. 27,5er als Ablösung der bewährten 26 machen keinen Sinn
> und sollen lediglich die Kassen der Bikeindustrie füllen.
> 
> Vielleicht ein gefährliches Spiel, denn es könnte passieren, dass die Kunden
> ...



ich gebe dir im ersten punkt nicht unbedingt recht. ich hab mich auch lange gegen den 29er hype gewehrt und mir, als ersatz für das HT kam, dann doch eines gekauft. weil es bei meinen 192cm gewisse vorteile in der sitzposition bringt, die traktion bergauf zugegebener maßen besser ist und man über manche hindernisse besser drüber kommt. 

aber, damit springen wir zum letzten punkt, nicht in allen bikeklassen macht der sprung auf 29er sinn. ich würd im leben nicht dran denken, mein AM in 29 aufzubauen. dazu wäre es mir dann zu träge, zu lang, zu unhandlich. mit 27,5er könnte man vorteile ähnlich der 29er generieren, ohne die nachteile voll in kauf nehmen zu müssen. "best of both worlds" oder "nix halbes und nix ganzes". das muss sich noch zeigen

volle zustimmung hast beim mittleren punkt. das thema ist noch so neu und keiner weiß, was passiert, dass neuanschaffungen u.U. erst mal verzögert werden. so auch bei mir. nicht nur, weil keiner weiß, was sich etablieren wird. auch, weil es momentan einfach wenig gescheite modelle gibt

am ende wird die industrie aber vermutlich das neue maß durchdrücken. genau so wie pressfit, tapered standrohre und anderes. das einzige, was sich aufgrund weigerung der kunden nicht durchsetzte war dual control von shimano. aber da hatte man ja auch vernünftige konkurrenz


----------



## RetroRider (21. Juli 2013)

Ich finde nicht, daß das mit 29" vergleichbar ist. 29" ist eine *Ergänzung*. 27.5" ist eine *Abschaffung*, indem die Laufradgröße einfach um einen knappen Zoll verschoben wird. Dabei werden auch noch falsche Tatsachen vorgegaukelt, denn mit 2.25"-Reifen geht es um 26.5" vs. 27.5", und mit 2.0"-Reifen um 26" vs. 27".

PS: Objektiv formuliert ist es natürlich (noch) keine Abschaffung sondern erst mal eine Marginalisierung.


----------



## sharky (21. Juli 2013)

bei 29" war anfangs auch die rede von, dass es 26" ersetzen soll... warten wir´s ab

quantensprünge wird man mit 650B sicher nicht machen. aber schauen wir doch mal, was drauß wird
momentan fehlt es mir einfach noch an vernünftiger auswahl insbesondere bei fully rahmen


----------



## timtim (21. Juli 2013)

nach einigen Selbstversuchen zum Thema mit einem 27,5 VR wächst bei mir die Einsicht das 27,5 das bessere 26 wird . Auch wenn der Unterschied erst nur  marginal scheint ,bin ich schon von überzeugt .Nach einigen auch sehr technischen Einsätzen im Vinschgau ,Harz u.Zittauer Gebirge muß ich feststellen , ja 27,5 macht Sinn ! Ich werd dabei bleiben .
(Mein mit einem Kenda Nevegal 2,35 bestücktes VR hat übrigens eine Höhe von 71,0cm was tatsächlich sogar größer ist als ein RR Laufrad mit 70,0  und 26iger mit Conti Baron 2,3  67,0cm)


----------



## chorge (21. Juli 2013)

Zumindest sollte das derzeitige Ergebnis den wenigen Fanboys (und der Industrie) ein Fragezeichen ins Hirn meiseln!
Ich hab ja selber auch nichts gegen 650B - aber NICHT auf Kosten von 26"!!!!


----------



## 18hls86 (21. Juli 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Zumindest sollte das derzeitige Ergebnis den wenigen Fanboys (und der Industrie) ein Fragezeichen ins Hirn meiseln!
> Ich hab ja selber auch nichts gegen 650B - aber NICHT auf Kosten von 26"!!!!



Sehe ich auch so !! 

Ich sag nur Popcorn und Bier !!  Ferienzeit !! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (21. Juli 2013)

timtim schrieb:


> nach einigen Selbstversuchen zum Thema mit einem 27,5 VR wächst bei mir die Einsicht das 27,5 das bessere 26 wird ...
> (Mein mit einem Kenda Nevegal 2,35 bestücktes VR hat übrigens eine Höhe von 71,0cm was tatsächlich sogar größer ist als ein RR Laufrad mit 70,0  und 26iger mit Conti Baron 2,3  67,0cm)


Wenn Du Dir statt dem 27,5"er vorne, ein 24"er hinten montiert hättest, dann wärst Du wohl auch davon begeistert.


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Juli 2013)

> *Was haltet ihr von der allgemeinen Herstellerstellung von 26" auf 27.5"?  *



Ist mir sowas von egal! 

Die entsprechenden Diskussionsbeiträge der Glühbirnen-im-Keller-bunkern und ich-will-meine-DM-wieder haben Fraktion sind aber höchst amüsant. Bitte weiter machen!


----------



## 18hls86 (21. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ist mir sowas von egal!
> 
> Die entsprechenden Diskussionsbeiträge der Glühbirnen-im-Keller-bunkern und ich-will-meine-DM-wieder haben Fraktion sind aber höchst amüsant. Bitte weiter machen!



Frei nach dem Motto: "Raus aus der Lethargie und Depression !! Zurück mit Dir in das Leben ?
Aber bitte doch nicht heute. Morgen ist doch auch noch ein Tag ! ;-)

Guter Ansatz !! I like it.


----------



## mw.dd (21. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, warum wir noch einen Thread für das Thema brauchen, aber hier ist wenigstens eine Umfrage dabei. Und da ich nicht weiß, wer "Bobbes" ist, habe ich mal Tor 1 gewählt 



Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> darum gehts auch nich, eher darum, das die neuentwicklungen nicht mehr dort einzug finden...



Am Mountainbike im allgemeinen und den Reifen im Besonderen gibt es nichts mehr zu entwickeln. Mit der Variostütze ist nun jedes technische Problem ausreichend gelöst...


----------



## crack_MC (21. Juli 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Es gibt 26" BMX Cruiser, die haben aber mit einem (Freestyle) BMX nicht soo viel zu tun. Allerdings gibt es BMX mit 20", 22" und 24" (20" ist aber das verbreitetste, bei MTB wird's wohl 29" werden).



...war ironisch gemeint, bin selbst mit 20" BMX angefangen und jetzt bei 26" MTB gelandet ! Für mich gibt's grob gesehen 20" (24") BMX, 26" MTB oder halt 28" Cyclecross...wenn die Hersteller jetzt 26" aussterben lassen, fände ich das extrem am Thema MTB vorbei...ob jetzt 27,5" oder 29"...
29" ist für Marathonbikes oder tourenorientierte großgewachsene Biker bestimmt sehr interessant, aber wenn ich mir alleine das Gewicht eines bezahlbaren Laufradsatzes in 29" anschaue, dann "fall ich echt aus allen Wolken"    

obwohl, ab 2017 kommt dann DER neue Standard: 27,95"


----------



## 18hls86 (21. Juli 2013)

crack_MC schrieb:


> ...war ironisch gemeint, bin selbst mit 20" BMX angefangen und jetzt bei 26" MTB gelandet ! Für mich gibt's grob gesehen 20" (24") BMX, 26" MTB oder halt 28" Cyclecross...wenn die Hersteller jetzt 26" aussterben lassen, fände ich das extrem am Thema MTB vorbei...ob jetzt 27,5" oder 29"...
> 29" ist für Marathonbikes oder tourenorientierte großgewachsene Biker bestimmt sehr interessant, aber wenn ich mir alleine das Gewicht eines bezahlbaren Laufradsatzes in 29" anschaue, dann "fall ich echt aus allen Wolken"
> 
> obwohl, ab 2017 kommt dann DER neue Standard: 27,95"



Nicht 27,95", sondern 27,98". 

War wohl bloß ein Tipfehler.

Sollte aber nicht passieren !! Immer besser gegenlesen.


----------



## crack_MC (21. Juli 2013)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Nicht 27,95", sondern 27,98".
> 
> War wohl bloß ein Tipfehler.
> 
> Sollte aber nicht passieren !! Immer besser gegenlesen.



sorry...


----------



## RetroRider (21. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ist mir sowas von egal!
> 
> Die entsprechenden Diskussionsbeiträge der Glühbirnen-im-Keller-bunkern und ich-will-meine-DM-wieder haben Fraktion sind aber höchst amüsant. Bitte weiter machen!



Das finde ich zu pauschal. Nicht Alle, die gegen Pseudo-Fortschritt sind, sind auch gegen echten Fortschritt.


----------



## Kettenschaltung (21. Juli 2013)

Was interessiert mich schon was in 5 Jahren sein wird?
Oder fahrt ihr eure Rahmen immer 10 Jahre lang mit Komponenten und Reifen, die technologisch keine 6 Monate alt sein dürfen?
Wohl kaum...

Und wenn es in 5 Jahren ganz tolle 27,5er gibt, die sich super fahren, dann werde ich mir so ein Teil zulegen... vorher eh nicht


----------



## 18hls86 (21. Juli 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, warum wir noch einen Thread für das Thema brauchen, aber hier ist wenigstens eine Umfrage dabei. Und da ich nicht weiß, wer "Bobbes" ist, habe ich mal Tor 1 gewählt
> 
> 
> 
> Am Mountainbike im allgemeinen und den Reifen im Besonderen gibt es nichts mehr zu entwickeln. Mit der Variostütze ist nun jedes technische Problem ausreichend gelöst...



Bin ich leider anderer Meinung.
Mir fällt spontan die Pinion mit E-Modul, die Rohloff mit Direkteinspritzung, Auto Super Turbine mit ökologisch, durchdachter Brennstoffrückgewinnung ... um nur die dringendsten und nötigsten Grundbedürfnisse auch mal zu erwähnen.
Der Fortschritt darf nicht einfach ignoriert werden und wird sich auch durchsetzen.

Have Fun !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (21. Juli 2013)

Solange es noch Teile gibt, gehts ja noch. Wenns irgendwann keine vernünftigen 26" Reifen mehr gibt wäre das schon übel.

Ist das überhaupt schon klar das 650B den Hauptanteil machen wird und nicht 29er ?

Grade am MTB ist es doch so das ständig soviel geändert wird das nichts mehr passt. Und die Änderungen bringen teilweise gar nichts. Würde ich mir einen neuen Rahmen holen, da würde nichts mehr dranpassen.

Ich hab auch selbst noch keine größeren Reifen probiert und ich kann mir irgendwie auch nicht vorstellen das da so große Unterschiede sind. Aber wenn man doch irgendwo einen Vorteil hätte, dann beim Vorderrad. Ich war ja schon mal überlegen ob ich vorne 29er und hinten 26" probiere. Vorderrad vom Stadtrad der Mutter geklaut und dann einen 29er Reifen drauf. Nur ob das lohnt?


----------



## R.C. (21. Juli 2013)

crack_MC schrieb:


> ...war ironisch gemeint, bin selbst mit 20" BMX angefangen und jetzt bei 26" MTB gelandet ! Für mich gibt's grob gesehen 20" (24") BMX, 26" MTB oder halt 28" Cyclecross...wenn die Hersteller jetzt 26" aussterben lassen, fände ich das extrem am Thema MTB vorbei...ob jetzt 27,5" oder 29"...



Das war mir schon klar. Nur wollte ich klarmachen, dass es im BMX-Bereich schon seit Jahren 3 LR-Groessen (20", 22" und 24") gibt  (wenn man 26" mal als 'kein echtes BMX' ignoriert) und es noch Jahrhunderte dauern kann, bis 26" MTB Teile so selten werden wie es 22" BMX-Komponenten jetzt sind.



RetroRider schrieb:


> Das finde ich zu pauschal. Nicht Alle, die gegen Pseudo-Fortschritt sind, sind auch gegen echten Fortschritt.



Richtig. Du gehoerst aber auf jeden Fall zu denen, die auch gegen _echten_ Fortschritt sind.


----------



## Wilddieb (21. Juli 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Solange es noch Teile gibt, gehts ja noch. Wenns irgendwann keine vernünftigen 26" Reifen mehr gibt wäre das schon übel.



Mit dem Aufkommen der Scheibenbremse hatte ich damals schon die Annahme, dass die V-Brakes aussterben werden. 
Fakt ist aber, dass man heute sogar noch vernünftige Cantilever Bremsen bekommt. 

Die 26er Räder, die seit Jahrzehnten eine feste Grösse bei MTBs sind zu verdrängen, wird so schnell nicht passieren. 

Am Ende setzt sich durch, was sich verkauft. Wenn die Hersteller auf ihren 27.5er sitzen bleiben dann werden die auch nie die 26er ablösen.

27.5 ist im Gegensatz zum 29er auch nicht so ein gravierender Unterschied zum 26er. Mit meinen 2,4 Reifen bewege ich mich vom umfang her auch in den Regionen eines 27.5er. Ein Durchschnittsbiker wird eh nicht merken ob er auf einem 26er oder 27.5 sitzt. 

Ich persönlich interessiere mich nicht so für Zahlendrehereien, sondern wie sich das Ganze am Ende fährt. Sollen es in Zukunft 27.5er sein? Meinetwegen.


----------



## RetroRider (21. Juli 2013)

@R.C.: Das stimmt wohl. 
Wobei die "Echtheit" des Fortschritts auch vom Einsatzzweck abhängt. So lange ich nur im Alpenvorland rumgurke, haben gute V-Brakes bei halbwegs brauchbarem Wetter genauso viel Performance wie Discs. Wenn ich nur über Wurzeln bügle statt fette Drops zu machen, bin ich mit Reifenfederung ohne "echte" Federung besser beraten als mit echter Federung, aber totgepumpten Reifen.


----------



## R.C. (21. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur über Wurzeln bügle statt fette Drops zu machen, bin ich mit Reifenfederung ohne "echte" Federung besser beraten als mit echter Federung, aber totgepumpten Reifen.



Falsch, es ist genau umgekehrt. Zum schnellen Fahren ueber (hoehere) Hindernisse braucht man die Federung, zum springen und droppen ist sie verzichtbar (beim Absprung sogar hinderlich, bei der Landung aber u.A. ganz praktisch .

Wobei mein (ganz neues) 29er auch eine Starrgabel bekommt


----------



## RetroRider (21. Juli 2013)

Da hast du Recht. Wer's eilig hat, ist auch auf Wurzeln mit Federung besser dran. Absprung-Timing ist tatsächlich mit Starrgabel einfacher, aber eine harte Landung im Flachen macht mit Federgabel eindeutig mehr Spaß.


----------



## R.C. (21. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht. Wer's eilig hat, ist auch auf Wurzeln mit Federung besser dran. Absprung-Timing ist tatsächlich mit Starrgabel einfacher, aber eine harte Landung im Flachen macht mit Federgabel eindeutig mehr Spaß.



Wobei da eine gefederte Sattelstuetze oft wichtiger waere


----------



## RetroRider (21. Juli 2013)

Das arme Dach.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Juli 2013)

iiich glaub, das hat gezwickt 

gut is aber... sowas pflanzt sich nich fort... darwin hatte doch recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (21. Juli 2013)

nicht gut..ich hab in osternohe mal einen so am grossen Drop landen sehn, da kam dann der Hubschrauber


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. Juli 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> ...


Autsch.
So passierts... Langeweile haben, wilde Videos schauen&das dann unbedingt nachmachen wollen...
So kann Empfängnisverhütung beim Mann auch funktionieren...schmerzhaft.



aber zurück zum eigentlichen thread-Thema:

Solange es für die 26" Bikes immer noch Ersatzteile/Nachschub bei Reifen und Felgen gibt, können die Hersteller ihr 27.5" Zeugs ruhig als das Neueste&damit AllerAllerBeste^^ anpreisen, es ist für mich unwichtig.


----------



## xrated (21. Juli 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Mit dem Aufkommen der Scheibenbremse hatte ich damals schon die Annahme, dass die V-Brakes aussterben werden.
> Fakt ist aber, dass man heute sogar noch vernünftige Cantilever Bremsen bekommt.



Aber schau mal was man heute noch an Gabeln mit IS2000 bekommt oder Bremsen mit IS2000. Oder Innenlager mit ISIS oder Octalink. Noch gibts was, aber sehr begrenzt. Wobei das meiste nen Krampf war, Vierkant oder Ahead Steuersätze gibts weiterhin.



> Am Ende setzt sich durch, was sich verkauft. Wenn die Hersteller auf ihren 27.5er sitzen bleiben dann werden die auch nie die 26er ablösen.



Das Problem ist halt das wir Schrauber die wenigsten Teile kaufen, es gehen doch mind. 90% für Kompletträder drauf.


----------



## 18hls86 (21. Juli 2013)

Von mir aus können die noch 5 Laufgrößen aus den Maschinen stampfen.

Solange 26'er erhalten bleibt !!

Manche Sachen sind gut, manche Schrott und Weiterentwicklung würde ich nicht verteufeln.

Aber was ist bitte schlecht an der alten Norm.

26'er ist für mich Kult, weil damit die "Verrückten" angefangen haben !!

Vielen geht es hier nur noch um "ich muß der Erste sein im Ziel !!"

Warum fahren diese nicht gleich Rennrad ?

In der Rennradecke gibt es solche seltsamen Anwandlungen und Diskussionen noch nicht.
Die würden sich bestimmt freuen ! 

Weniger Doping, mehr Radgrössen und Diskussionen !!

Die werden wieder verschont. Das geht eigentlich gar nicht !! ;-)


----------



## Wilddieb (21. Juli 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Aber schau mal was man heute noch an Gabeln mit IS2000 bekommt oder Bremsen mit IS2000. Oder Innenlager mit ISIS oder Octalink. Noch gibts was, aber sehr begrenzt. Wobei das meiste nen Krampf war, Vierkant oder Ahead Steuersätze gibts weiterhin.




Hehe, joa, aber vom IS2000 wegzukommen war in meinen Augen irgendwie ein echt notwendiger Schritt. ^^
Auch wenn es sicher ein zwei gute Gründe gibt und dabei zu bleiben, ist der technisch gesehen eine Katastrophe. Scherwirkung an den Schrauben bis zum Abwinken und das Einstellen mit Unterlagscheiben ist eine Tortur und zudem ungenau. Aber es gibt noch den einen oder anderen Adapter um neue Bremsen an alte Gabeln zu montieren.

ISIS, Octalink und co, waren eigentlich recht gute Ideen, weil so eine Verzahnung mehr verträgt als ein simpler 4Kant. Aber so wirklich überzeugt hat es mich auch nie.
Das HollowtechII finde ich hingegen schon fast eine geniale Entwicklung.

Wenn man die Entwicklung der restlichen MTB Technik, beinhaltet auch absenkbare Gabeln usw. nun den 27.5 Rädern entgegenstellt, machen die einfach weitaus weniger Sinn. Würde mich sehr wundern wenn die 26 Zöller davon verdrängt würden. Aber es würde wohl auch keinem weh tun weil der Unterschied eben relativ gering ist. Im Worst Case fahren dann halt die wahren Nostalgiker die nächsten 20 Jahre ihre MTBs auf dem Stand von 2013. ^^ 



xrated schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt das wir Schrauber die wenigsten Teile kaufen, es gehen doch mind. 90% für Kompletträder drauf.



Verstehe ich das irgendwie falsch? Ich kaufe eigentlich ausschliesslich Einzelteile. ^^


----------



## Mirko29 (21. Juli 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Aber schau mal was man heute noch an Gabeln mit IS2000 bekommt oder Bremsen mit IS2000. Oder Innenlager mit ISIS oder Octalink. Noch gibts was, aber sehr begrenzt. Wobei das meiste nen Krampf war, Vierkant oder Ahead Steuersätze gibts weiterhin.



Da wäre z.b. die aktuelle Fox 40. Allerdings gehen die auch endlich auf PM...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (21. Juli 2013)

Die breite Masse kauft halt leider Stangenware. Kommt billiger.
Sehr viele benutzen es auch nur eine Saison.

Der neuste Trend ist, dass man seine Bikes wie Aktien tradet.

Aber ich werde schon wieder viel zu Ernst. 

Ich brauch jetzt ein kühles Bier !! Marke verrate ich aber nicht.

Von Popcorn hab ich jetzt genug. ;-)

So have Fun !!


----------



## xrated (21. Juli 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Hehe, joa, aber vom IS2000 wegzukommen war in meinen Augen irgendwie ein echt notwendiger Schritt. ^^
> Auch wenn es sicher ein zwei gute Gründe gibt und dabei zu bleiben, ist der technisch gesehen eine Katastrophe. Scherwirkung an den Schrauben bis zum Abwinken und das Einstellen mit Unterlagscheiben ist eine Tortur und zudem ungenau. Aber es gibt noch den einen oder anderen Adapter um neue Bremsen an alte Gabeln zu montieren.



Naja wenn man gut schrauben kann und sich etwas Zeit nimmt dann ist IS2000 auch nicht schwer. Das stellt man einmal ein und es ist Ruhe. Gut, planfräsen ist auch manchmal notwendig. Das die Schrauben brechen habe ich auch noch nie gehört.
Da es bei der Erstmontage mehr Zeit kostet, gibt es eben PM.



> ISIS, Octalink und co, waren eigentlich recht gute Ideen, weil so eine Verzahnung mehr verträgt als ein simpler 4Kant. Aber so wirklich überzeugt hat es mich auch nie.



ISIS war nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht, man wollte die Achse steifer machen. Leider wurde das Kugellager dadurch so klein das die Lager ständig kaputt gehen. FSA hats dann erst mit den Quad Lagern geschafft was einigermaßen haltbares zu liefern. Ich hab andere Lager schon jährlich gewechselt.



> Verstehe ich das irgendwie falsch? Ich kaufe eigentlich ausschliesslich Einzelteile. ^^



Die meisten Teile werden OEM von den großen Herstellern wie Cube etc. gekauft


----------



## IceQ- (21. Juli 2013)

Kettenschaltung schrieb:


> Was interessiert mich schon was in 5 Jahren sein wird?
> Oder fahrt ihr eure Rahmen immer 10 Jahre lang mit Komponenten und Reifen, die technologisch keine 6 Monate alt sein dürfen?
> Wohl kaum...
> 
> Und wenn es in 5 Jahren ganz tolle 27,5er gibt, die sich super fahren, dann werde ich mir so ein Teil zulegen... vorher eh nicht



Also um mal auf deine "5" Jahre zu kommen:

Ich fahre meinen Rahmen jetzt das dritte Jahr. Ich habe diesen Rahmen auch mit Bauteilen drumherum zusammengebaut, damt ich 5 Jahre MINDESTENS Ruhe habe. (bpsw. Acros Steuersatz 10 Jahre Garantie, Magura 5 Jahre Dichtheit...etc)

So, in diesem dritten Jahr wollte ich die Gabel wechseln. Was für ein Kampf eine 1 1/8" Gabel zu finden, die nicht 1000 kostet. Bikemarkt quasi tot (für meine Ansprüche), normal unbezahlbar, da kaum Produkte auf dem Markt. 

Anfrage beim lokalen Händler: Nachfrage "tot", nur noch tapered.

Nach 3 Jahren hatte ich also das erste mal ein Problem mit einem "Veralteten Standard". Damals wollte mir Nicolai noch 150 extra für das Steuerrohr abknöpfen.

Mit Sicherheit fahre ich das Jahr noch weitere 3 Jahre, mir grauts vor der Reifenproblematik, Gabelprobleme oder ähnlichem.
Genau deswegen wird ein Aussterben von 27,5" problematisch werden. Nicht das es keine Produkte mehr geben wird - es wird viel weniger, zu viel höheren Preisen geben.

Daher geht mir 27,5" vorerst am Arsch vorbei und ich tendiere eher zu einem 29" nach aktuellem Stand, sollte 26" sterben.


----------



## Kettenschaltung (22. Juli 2013)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit fahre ich das Jahr noch weitere 3 Jahre, mir grauts vor der Reifenproblematik, Gabelprobleme oder ähnlichem.



Ich finde der Vergleich zwischen Reifen und Gabel hinkt etwas, um nicht zu sagen gewaltig.
Der 26" Markt für Reifen wird sicher noch sehr lange auf sehr hohem Niveau bestehen, weil es sich um ein Verschleissteil handelt, während Gabeln für den alten Standard tatsächlich nur noch bei Defekt verkauft werden und da sind als Folge etwas höhere Preise wohl kaum vermeidbar. 
Da kannst du auch nicht erwarten, dass ein Hersteller neueste Technologie für alte Standards anbietet, die er kaum verkauft bekommt.

Nur weil sich jetzt ein paar Leute ein 29" oder 27,5" in die Garage  stellen, wird sich daran ganz sicher nichts innerhalb von 3 Jahren  ändern.


----------



## RetroRider (22. Juli 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> [...] Zum schnellen Fahren ueber (hoehere) Hindernisse braucht man die Federung, [...]



Einer populären Logik zufolge (die zwar widerlegt ist aber wen juckt das schon) rollt der härter aufgepumpte Reifen im Gelände schneller. Der selben Logik zufolge ist Starrgabel schneller als die "energieschluckende" Federgabel.


----------



## Piktogramm (22. Juli 2013)

@Kettenschaltung: Die Hersteller sind keineswegs verlegen ihre zigtausend fein abgestufte Reifen im Bereich 26" zu begraben. Da gibt es dann eben nicht mehr 3-4 Reifenbreiten, in Leichtbau, Normal und Pannenschutz Ausführung sondern bei Zeiten nur noch die Reifenbreite die am besten geht (2,0 bis 2,2) in 1-2 Ausführungen. Wehe du willst was Anderes...


Schwalbe war ja auch nicht verlegen die Produktion von 650B Reifen schonmal komplett zu begraben um es 2 Jahre später als neue Sau durchs Dorf zu treiben.


----------



## fone (22. Juli 2013)

29" verstehe ich. 27,5" verstehe ich nicht. (außer natürlich +kohle)

hier im forum sind auch einige missionare unterwegs, die einem 24/7 vorbeten, man soll abwarten und es wäre ja nicht so schlimm, weil es keinen unterschied macht, ob man 26" oder 27,5" fährt. 
sehr richtig, es macht keinen unterschied, also gibt es auch keinen grund alles umzustellen.


----------



## Wilddieb (22. Juli 2013)

Wird es von den 27.5 Reifen eigentlich auch Strassenifen geben? Vieleicht passen die dann ja auf diese alten englischen Räder, (Wo 26 drauf steht aber  nicht 26 ist.) 
Dann hätte die Quälerei mit denen endlich mal ein Ende. ^^


----------



## RetroRider (22. Juli 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Wird es von den 27.5 Reifen eigentlich auch Strassenifen geben? Vieleicht passen die dann ja auf diese alten englischen Räder, (Wo 26 drauf steht aber  nicht 26 ist.)
> Dann hätte die Quälerei mit denen endlich mal ein Ende. ^^



Das Zollmaß ist *immer* das Reifenaußenmaß und *nie* das Felgenmaß. Deswegen verstehe ich nicht, wie man das trotzdem verwechseln kann. Wenn du auf eine 584mm-Felge einen 25mm hohen Reifen aufziehst, kommst du auf ca. 25 Zoll.


----------



## Wilddieb (22. Juli 2013)

Achso. Ich komme eben aus dem Autobereich und da geht man von den Felgenmassen aus. Deshalb bin ich auch so verwirrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (22. Juli 2013)

Im Fahrradbereich wird umgangssprachlich auch "26-Zoll-Felge" gesagt, obwohl die gemeinte Felge umgerechnet 22 Zoll groß ist. Aber spätestens seitdem es 29"-Räder (mit 24.5"-Felgen) gibt, sollte dieser Irrtum eigentlich mal beendet werden. Wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht passieren.


----------



## bosigi (22. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> 2.25"-Reifen haben zwar auf der 584mm-Felge 27.5", aber auf der 559mm-Felge 26.5". Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will: 25 mm Unterschied sind und bleiben nur 25 mm Unterschied. Also noch nicht mal ein Zoll.


 


fone schrieb:


> sehr richtig, es macht keinen unterschied, also gibt es auch keinen grund alles umzustellen.


 
 Gebt's auf, derlei Fakten haben keine Chance; hier sind quasireligöse Erfahrungen gefragt, wie z.B. diese hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05/15/prototypen-von-rotwild-und-continental/
---
"Ich bin hier beim Rennen so dermaßen in Steinfelder reingeknallt, das hätte ich mich mit 26" selbst mit mehr Federweg nicht getraut," erklärt Manfred die Vorteile der 650B-Räder."
---

Normalsterblichen sind solche Erfahrungen natürlich versagt


----------



## bronks (22. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Im Fahrradbereich wird umgangssprachlich auch ...


Man sagt dazu halt so! Umgangssprachlich wird auch "Tour" gesagt, wenn man die gleiche Strecke zurück fährt, die man auch hingefahren ist. Man sagt dazu halt so!


----------



## 18hls86 (22. Juli 2013)

bosigi schrieb:


> Gebt's auf, derlei Fakten haben keine Chance; hier sind quasireligöse Erfahrungen gefragt, wie z.B. diese hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05/15/prototypen-von-rotwild-und-continental/
> ---
> "Ich bin hier beim Rennen so dermaßen in Steinfelder reingeknallt, das hätte ich mich mit 26" selbst mit mehr Federweg nicht getraut," erklärt Manfred die Vorteile der 650B-Räder."
> ...


Da frage ich mich schon, sind das die eigenen Überzeugungen oder wurden diese Gurus einfach nur infiltriert?
Die Industrie lacht sich natürlich ins Fäustchen! 
Selbst wenn sie auch für dieses Marketing irgendwie doch bezahlen muss.
Erstens kann man es von der Steuer absetzen und zweitens hat man dadurch mehr Optionen.

Ist aber nicht tot zukriegen der Mist. Popcorn halt ?! ;-)

Ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm, man sollte nur ab und zu etwas gegensteuern.
Der Abgrund kann schon sehr tief sein!

Dafür macht Biken einfach zuviel Spaß !! 

SG Jürgen


----------



## RetroRider (22. Juli 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> Man sagt dazu halt so! Umgangssprachlich wird auch "Tour" gesagt, wenn man die gleiche Strecke zurück fährt, die man auch hingefahren ist. Man sagt dazu halt so!



Bei den Zollangaben passt das vermeintliche Felgenmaß ja wenigstens als Reifenmaß. Aber 650mm entspricht weder dem Felgenmaß noch dem Reifenmaß. Welche Funktion erfüllt die Einführung einer noch falscheren Verwendung von Begriffen?


----------



## subdiver (22. Juli 2013)

bosigi schrieb:


> ---
> "Ich bin hier beim Rennen so dermaßen in Steinfelder reingeknallt, das hätte ich mich mit 26" selbst mit mehr Federweg nicht getraut," erklärt Manfred die Vorteile der 650B-Räder."
> ---




Was soll denn der gute Mann sonst erzählen ?
Die Hand welche einen füttert, beißt man nicht 

Schurter und Absalon würden heute noch mit 26er gewinnen, wenn man sie nicht auf 650B und 29er verdonnert hätte.


----------



## R.C. (22. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Aber 650mm entspricht weder dem Felgenmaß noch dem Reifenmaß. Welche Funktion erfüllt die Einführung einer noch falscheren Verwendung von Begriffen?



650B als 'Groesse' ist aber aelter als MTBs, die heissen so, weil der Reifenaussendurchmesser in etwa 650mm (also naeher bei 65cm als 70cm) ist. Schuld sind also die Franzosen und deren laissez faire, das ist natuerlich imkompatibel mit dt. Ingenieuren!
Es gibt ja AFAIK die Groessen 650 bis 650C.


----------



## RetroRider (22. Juli 2013)

650A=590mm-Felge, 650B=584mm-Felge, 650C=571mm-Felge. Reifenaußenmaß ist jeweils 650mm, also bei 650B ganz eindeutig 25.6x1.3".

Nachtrag: Warum nicht mal konstruktiverweise das ETRTO-Maß verwenden? Also 26"=50-559 (oder 19-622), 26.5"=56-559, 27"=50-584, 27.5"=56-584, 28"=44-622, 29"=56-622, etc. Das wäre eindeutig und richtig.


----------



## R.C. (22. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> 650A=590mm-Felge, 650B=584mm-Felge, 650C=571mm-Felge. Reifenaußenmaß ist jeweils 650mm, also bei 650B ganz eindeutig 25.6x1.3".



Du hast noch 650 (ohne Buchstaben) vergessen, das ist eine 597mm Felge.

Zu den ETRTO-Namen: weil es wahrscheinlich den meisten Leuten so geht wie mir: es ist schwerer zu merken und praktisch voellig egal, welchen Durchmesser die Felge hat. Ich hasse etwa auch die neuen Bezeichnungen fuer Steuersaetze oder Innenlager.
Und mein Trial-Hinterrad hat immer noch 19", auch wenn es ein 20" Rad mit einer kleineren Felge als vorne ist (nein, ich such jetzt den Durchmesser laut ETRTO nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (22. Juli 2013)

Fragt sich nur, auf was sich die Hersteller als nächstes stürzen. Ich tippe auf 571mm, als notwendigen Zwischenschritt zwischen 26" und 27". Verbindet die Vorteile beider Welten. Agil und trotzdem gut auf Steinfeldern.


----------



## Bridgeguard (22. Juli 2013)

Ich zitiere hiermit einen TREK Händler von 2010
"Ist ja toll dass Olympia auf 29" gewonnen wurde - was die meisten aber nicht sehen, oder sehen wollen ist, dass die Fahrer jeden Tag einen neuen Satz 1000 Laufräder gebraucht haben. Hast du das Geld jede Saisson übrig?"

Noch besser fand ich einen weiteren Händler, der da eher nach meiner Meinung geht:
"29er ? Das versuchen sie seit Jahren. Wird irgendwann kommen weil größere Felgen sind halt was für "echte Kerle""


----------



## R.C. (22. Juli 2013)

Wobei ja eigentlich gerade ein RetroRider ein Fan von 650B sein muesste, das war doch die Urgroesse, die der Klunker (und Schwinn Cruiser) - ist ja auch logisch, da die nie bergauf fuhren, hatten die auch keine Vorteile von 29" Raedern!


----------



## Wilddieb (22. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur, auf was sich die Hersteller als nächstes stürzen. Ich tippe auf 571mm, als notwendigen Zwischenschritt zwischen 26" und 27". Verbindet die Vorteile beider Welten. Agil und trotzdem gut auf Steinfeldern.





Und ich dachte immer, das Autogewerbe sei bekloppt.


----------



## oscar (22. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur, auf was sich die Hersteller als nächstes stürzen. Ich tippe auf 571mm, als notwendigen Zwischenschritt zwischen 26" und 27". Verbindet die Vorteile beider Welten. Agil und trotzdem gut auf Steinfeldern.


Comeback des 1 1/4"-Steuerrohrs als gelungenem Brückenschlag zwischen 1 1/8" und 1,5"? Ein zweiter Frühling für Dual Control? Vielleicht kommt auch die Canti wieder ...


----------



## Wilddieb (22. Juli 2013)

Dualcontrol am Arsch! Die grösste Scheiss Konstruktion die es gibt! Am besten noch mit invertierten Schaltwerken, damit es im Gelände auch richtig unfahrbar wird!

Mag bei Rennrädern gut funktionieren, aber bei MTB würde ich vorher wieder zur Daumenschaltung zurück. 

Die Konstrukteure sind ja eh alle wieder im Retrofieber, weil denen nix neues mehr einfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (22. Juli 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Wobei ja eigentlich gerade ein RetroRider ein Fan von 650B sein muesste, das war doch die Urgroesse, die der Klunker (und Schwinn Cruiser) - ist ja auch logisch, da die nie bergauf fuhren, hatten die auch keine Vorteile von 29" Raedern!



Ich bin halt auf 26" groß geworden. Sinnvoll finde ich das Anwachsen von 26" auf 26.5" (durch breitere Reifen) und daß auch 29" entwickelt und angeboten wird. Aber die 25mm-Verschiebung, die jetzt praktiziert wird, lässt sich technisch nicht begründen.


----------



## bosigi (22. Juli 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Was soll denn der gute Mann sonst erzÃ¤hlen ?
> Die Hand welche einen fÃ¼ttert, beiÃt man nicht


 
Schon klar, aber nur wenige Monate frÃ¼her war der Mann noch
halbwegs vernÃ¼nftig:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/01/27/arbeitsgeraet-rotwild-x2-von-manfred-stromberg/
---
Ich brauch keine Zollangabe um mich zu identifizieren. Mir geht es darum, Fahrrad zu fahren, und fÃ¼r eine eigene Identifikation muss ich mich nicht von anderen abgrenzen, denke dafÃ¼r haben wir die PubertÃ¤t Â und mit der bin ich mittlerweile durch. Deshalb soll jeder fahren, was er will. 24â³, 26â³, 27,5Â, 29â³, jeder so, wie er mag.
---



subdiver schrieb:


> Schurter und Absalon wÃ¼rden heute noch mit 26er gewinnen, wenn man sie nicht auf 650B und 29er verdonnert hÃ¤tte.


 
Psssst, Du Ketzer!


----------



## R.C. (22. Juli 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Schurter und Absalon würden heute noch mit 26er gewinnen, wenn man sie nicht auf 650B und 29er verdonnert hätte.



Man kann allerdings davon ausgehen, dass ein Wechsel der, aeh, 'Arzneimittelhersteller' groessere Auswirkungen haette!


----------



## RetroRider (22. Juli 2013)

Bridgeguard schrieb:


> Ich zitiere hiermit einen TREK Händler von 2010
> "Ist ja toll dass Olympia auf 29" gewonnen wurde - was die meisten aber nicht sehen, oder sehen wollen ist, dass die Fahrer jeden Tag einen neuen Satz 1000 Laufräder gebraucht haben. Hast du das Geld jede Saisson übrig?"
> 
> Noch besser fand ich einen weiteren Händler, der da eher nach meiner Meinung geht:
> "29er ? Das versuchen sie seit Jahren. Wird irgendwann kommen weil größere Felgen sind halt was für "echte Kerle""



Man hat auch beim 29er die Wahl zwischen stabilen und Leichtbau-Komponenten. Ein 26er kannst du genauso labil aufbauen. Man sollte bei beiden Laufradgrößen vorher überlegen was man will und den Einfluss der rotierenden Masse nicht ständig überdramatisieren.
Fürs Forstweg-Heizen ist so ein 29er bestimmt nicht schlecht. Aber solche Unterschiede sind halt immer relativ. Der Radgrößenunterschied liegt im einstelligen Prozentbereich. Ein 26er mit Race King 2.2 SuperSonic und Latexschläuchen rollt auch auf dem Forstweg besser als ein 29er mit zähen Billigreifen.


----------



## Cityracer (22. Juli 2013)

greatwhite schrieb:


> Es ärgert mich insofern, das ich für mein 2013er 26" MTB in drei-vier Jahren keine Reifen des neuesten Entwicklungsstandes mehr bekomme und für den Fall eines Bikeverkaufs auch keinen angemessenen Preis mehr bekommen werde.




und das ist auch genau der Unterschied zu den so oft als Vergleich herangezogenen Autoreifen, wo es auch sehr unterschiedliche Rad-Reifenkombinationen gibt. da bekommste heute problemlos für Fahrzeuge aus den 70ern, 80ern Ersatz.

es ist ja auch nicht so, dass es dann 3 wesentliche Reifengrößen gibt, also 26er, 27,5er, 29er; sondern eben vermutlich eine "verschwindet"....zumindest vorübergehend, bis man irgendwann unter dem Deckmantel einer neuesten Evolution wieder die alten Schlappengröße aus dem Hut zaubert, weil die eben bei XY und Z doch besser sind/waren.

MTBs haben einen Marktanteil von 30%. das ist erstaunlich gut, aber 70% fährt halt was anderes und davon ca. 95% in Standardfelgengröße 700c. insofern wird es monetär und logistisch wenig rentabel sein, die MTBs auf 3 verschiedene Laufradgrößen gleichwertig zu stellen. also so die Idealvorstellung von Mountain-Bike-Magazin aus 6-2012, 29er für Leute ab 1,85, kleinere je nach Geschmack und Einsatz 26 oder 27,5.

na ja, warten wirs mal ab.


----------



## Mudstud (22. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ich hab's im anderen Thread schon geschrieben: Die Umgangs- und Werbesprache ist hier irreführend. 2.0"-Reifen haben auf der 559mm-Felge zwar 26", aber auf der 584mm-Felge nur 27". 2.25"-Reifen haben zwar auf der 584mm-Felge 27.5", aber auf der 559mm-Felge 26.5". Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will: 25 mm Unterschied sind und bleiben nur 25 mm Unterschied. Also noch nicht mal ein Zoll.



In welchem Thread hast Du Clown das eigentlich nicht geschrieben?
Nochmals: ETRTO und gut ist.


----------



## berkel (22. Juli 2013)

Bridgeguard schrieb:


> Ich zitiere hiermit einen TREK HÃ¤ndler von 2010
> "Ist ja toll dass Olympia auf 29" gewonnen wurde - was die meisten aber nicht sehen, oder sehen wollen ist, dass die Fahrer jeden Tag einen neuen Satz 1000â¬ LaufrÃ¤der gebraucht haben."


Dann sollten sie halt vernÃ¼nftiges/angepasstes Material fahren. Meine selbst aufgebauten 29er LaufrÃ¤der (ZTR Flow, CX-Ray) bin ich beim Shutteln in Finale und in Flims gefahren und habe sie nicht geschont. Bis jetzt laufen sie ohne Nacharbeit noch einwandfrei.

Ich halte Ã¼brigens was von 29", wÃ¼rde ich auch bei DH fahren.


----------



## Wilddieb (22. Juli 2013)

Ich halte auch was von 29". Nur ist es nix für mich.

Ich kenne z.B. einen der ist recht gross. Geht denke ich so gegen die 1.95 und er findet keinen Rahmen der gross genug ist, dass er normal sitzen kann, aber den Sattel doch noch so weit verstellen kann um einige happige Trails herunterzuheizen. Halt so etwa All-Mountain und Enduro wie ich es auch fahre. Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es ein paar Sachen die geil zum Fahren sind, aber man muss sich selber hochkurbeln.

Da könnte evtl. ein 29er mit robusten Felgen Abhilfe schaffen. Kommt halt auf die schlussendliche Konstruktion an.


----------



## crack_MC (22. Juli 2013)

SO, hab' gerade meinen veralteten 26"-Schrott entsorgt und komplett auf 27,5" umgestellt...   





 NEE, war zum Glück nur ein Scherz


----------



## To-bi-bo (22. Juli 2013)

Den Schritt den die Bikeindustrie beim normalen Mountainbike zu weit macht, den machen die Hersteller von unseren Trial-Rädern garnicht.

Bei uns gab es bis letzte Saison kein Tapered, kein 1,5", kein Post-Mount an Gabeln, keine Kurbeln mit integrierter Achse (alles Isis), keine Steckachsen, kein 650B, kein 29"  etc.pp.

Ihr beschwert euch, dass die Entwicklung zu schnell geht, bei uns regt man sich darüber auf, dass die Entwicklung nicht voran kommt.. Liegt wohl auch daran, dass Trialfahrer ihre Sachen eh ständig kaputt machen und was neues kaufen (müssen).

PS: Wenn ich doch nochmal ein Enduro kaufen werde, dann natürlich wie beim Trialrad in 26" (im Zweifel eben als Customrad)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (22. Juli 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Ich kenne z.B. einen der ist recht gross. Geht denke ich so gegen die 1.95 und er findet keinen Rahmen der gross genug ist, dass er normal sitzen kann, aber den Sattel doch noch so weit verstellen kann um einige happige Trails herunterzuheizen.



Also ich hab auch ein 26" Rad, ein Canyon Nerve AM in Größe L.
Das passt mir mit meinen 1.94 super, und für das Problem mit dem Sattel absenken gibts verstellbare Sattelstützen.

Körpergröße seh ich also überkaupt net als Grund für 29".
Bin demletzt mal auf nem 29er gesessen und auch damit gefahren, is überhaupt nix für mich, trotz meiner größe, irgendwie undhandlich und total schwerfällig in Kurven, und viel besser berguauf wie mein 26er gings auch net.

Von daher für mich überhaupt keine Option.

Achja und zum Thema selber, 650b halt ich für absoluten Käse


----------



## Capic Biker (23. Juli 2013)

75% der Leute die über 650B schlecht reden, sind nicht mal welche gefahren.
Bin jetzt einige gefahren, auch im Gelände,  im Direkten verlgeich zum 26er,
der Unterschied ist spürbar und ich hab mich für ein 650B entschieden, 
weil ich einfach viel Touren fahre bis hin zu leichten Enduro.

Fürs harte Gelände hab ich ein DH also hört auf zu jammern.
26 werden nicht verschwinden.


----------



## fone (23. Juli 2013)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> 7ich hab mich für ein 650B entschieden,
> weil ich einfach viel Touren fahre bis hin zu leichten Enduro.


dann könntest du aber auch 29" fahren. und der unterschied wäre noch deutlicher spürbar.


----------



## Capic Biker (23. Juli 2013)

Könnte ich, aber da wäre mir das Bike zu wenig verspielt.
Hab auch 29er gefahren und da ist mir eben die unwendigkeit zu sehr aufgefallen und fande es für meinen Einsatz eher hinderlich.


----------



## zingel (23. Juli 2013)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> 75% der Leute die über 650B schlecht reden, sind nicht mal welche gefahren.



war bei 29" auch so.


----------



## RetroRider (23. Juli 2013)

Von denen, die 27.5" fahren/gefahren sind, haben 99% auch nie 650B (=25.6") ausprobiert. Zum Geländeradeln ist 650B sowieso nicht geeignet. Der Unterschied zwischen 26.5" und 27.5" beträgt 25 mm oder 4,4%.


----------



## chorge (23. Juli 2013)

Jetzt macht euch doch nicht an der BEZEICHNUNG des (pseudo)neuen Standards fest... Es geht nur darum, ob ihr es OK findet, dass 26" durch 650B (oder meinetwegen 27.5) ersetzt wird. Derzeit deutet ja alles darauf hin, dass 26" quasi gestrichen wird...


----------



## Capic Biker (23. Juli 2013)

> Zitat von RetroRider
> Von denen, die 27.5" fahren/gefahren sind, haben 99% auch nie 650B (=25.6") ausprobiert. Zum Geländeradeln ist 650B sowieso nicht geeignet. Der Unterschied zwischen 26.5" und 27.5" beträgt 25 mm oder 4,4%.



Für mich ist 27,5 oder 650B die gleiche Bezeichnung.
Und wenn ich nicht Freeride oder Downhill fahren will,
sondern All Mounten bis Enduro sind 650B oder 27,5 eine gute Wahl.
Aber nur aus meiner Sicht die ich vom Probefahren bekommen habe.


----------



## Wilddieb (23. Juli 2013)

So wie ich s verstanden habe, ist die Angst, keine Teile mehr für sein 26er mit den neusten Technologien mehr zu bekommen grösser, als die Angst, jemals ein 650B fahren zu müssen.

Mir persönlich macht es nix aus wenn ich mal ein 650B fahren muss und das mit den Teilen die mal passen und mal nicht, kenne ich auch schon zur Genüge. 
Aber wenn es nicht um sensibles Zeug wie Bremsen, Schaltung und Ritzel usw. geht, setze ich meistens auf gebrauchte Teile, weil ich nicht gerade zimperlich mit dem Material umgehe. Dann wurstel ich halt immer wieder Teile zu einem fahrbaren Bike zusammen wenn man dem so sagen will. ^^

Gefahren bin ich noch keines, aber falls ich mir mal ein komplettes Bike zulege wird es mich vermute ich nicht umbringen wenn es ein 650B ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (23. Juli 2013)

Dann pass aber auf, daß du nicht über den Tisch gezogen wirst. Wo "650B" drauf steht, sind oft 27.5"-Reifen statt 650B-Reifen drauf. Gleich überprüfen und reklamieren!


----------



## Capic Biker (23. Juli 2013)

Keine Angst, es waren Schwalbe Hans Dampf drauf, da steht außen dick 650B drauf.


----------



## Wilddieb (23. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Dann pass aber auf, daß du nicht über den Tisch gezogen wirst. Wo "650B" drauf steht, sind oft 27.5"-Reifen statt 650B-Reifen drauf. Gleich überprüfen und reklamieren!




Willst du mich jetzt verarschen?


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Juli 2013)

Es wird ja hier viel gemotzt. Frage mich aber, ob hier überhaupt schon jemand ein 27.5/650B'er gefahren ist? Würde mir vorher eigentlich keine Meinung bilden wollen. 

Vom 26er her merke ich aber schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied im Gelände, ob ich einen niederigbauenden 2.25er RaRa/RoRo/o.ä. oder einen großvolumgien, hochbauenden 2.4er Ardent fahre. Wäre mal interessant, ein paar Tage die verschiedenen Optionen zu testen. Auch zwecks der Frage, wie Volumen und Umfang der Reifen in die Gleichung eingehen.


----------



## gwittmac (23. Juli 2013)

Eine Industrie, die fast 30 Jahre benötigt um festzustellen, dass 26 Zoll Laufraddurchmesser für den Einsatzzweck völlig ungeeignet ist, kann man eigentlich nicht wirklich ernst nehmen. Die Änderung einer technischen Banalität wie die Laufradgröße als Innovation zu bezeichnen, lässt doch tiefe Einblicke auch die Innovationskraft der Branche zu. Würde man diesen Maßstab in der Motorrad- oder Autoindustrie anwenden, müsste man vor diesen Branchen vor Ehrfurcht auf die Knie fallen.
Ich bin noch kein 650B gefahren. Die 29-Zöller, die ich bisher gefahren habe, haben mich in keinster Weise überzeugt. Zugegeben, man rollt marginal lässiger über Hindernisse, aber die mit der Laufradgröße einhergehende Trägheit der 29er ist ein Preis, den ich nicht gewillt bin zu bezahlen. Durch Variieren des Laufraddurchmessers zwischen 26 und 29 Zoll lässt sich naturgemäß die Balance zwischen Agilität und Laufruhe einstellen. Um das zu verstehen braucht man kein Hochschulstudium. Könnte ja sein, dass übermorgen eine austeht und 26,75 Zoll als das Ei des Columbus verkauft. Sicher rennen dann auch alle hinterher und kaufen den Kram. 
Ich jedenfalls reite mein 26er, bis es auseinanderfällt. Sollten irgendwann keine Reifen oder Laufräder mehr dafür zu bekommen sein (was ich nicht glaube), muss ich mir halt überlegen, ob ich die Sportart wechsle oder in ein 650B-Bike investiere.


----------



## 18hls86 (23. Juli 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> So wie ich s verstanden habe, ist die Angst, keine Teile mehr für sein 26er mit den neusten Technologien mehr zu bekommen grösser, als die Angst, jemals ein 650B fahren zu müssen.
> 
> Mir persönlich macht es nix aus wenn ich mal ein 650B fahren muss und das mit den Teilen die mal passen und mal nicht, kenne ich auch schon zur Genüge.
> Aber wenn es nicht um sensibles Zeug wie Bremsen, Schaltung und Ritzel usw. geht, setze ich meistens auf gebrauchte Teile, weil ich nicht gerade zimperlich mit dem Material umgehe. Dann wurstel ich halt immer wieder Teile zu einem fahrbaren Bike zusammen wenn man dem so sagen will. ^^
> ...


Ich persönlich habe Angst davor, dass irgendjemand noch die These aufwirft:

"Wenn wir nicht jetzt umstellen, dann wird am 28.9.2016 um 14:34:43,56 Uhr die Welt untergehen!"

Da könnte dann auch etwas dran sein und das müsste man dann auch noch erörtern.

Angst entsteht im Kleinhirn und breitet sich dann im ganzen Körper aus.

Warten wir erst einmal ab, was die nächste Bikebravo dazu sagt.

Bevor wir noch in Panik geraten !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Juli 2013)




----------



## OliverB (23. Juli 2013)

vielleicht liegt die Wahrheit ja in der Mitte 
Hinten 26er und vorne ein 29er Rad. Damit wäre allen geholfen.


----------



## R.C. (23. Juli 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Ihr beschwert euch, dass die Entwicklung zu schnell geht, bei uns regt man sich darüber auf, dass die Entwicklung nicht voran kommt.. Liegt wohl auch daran, dass Trialfahrer ihre Sachen eh ständig kaputt machen und was neues kaufen (müssen).



Wobei _ich_ eher 36" am MTB fahre als auch nur 24" am Trialer!


----------



## siq (23. Juli 2013)

OliverB schrieb:


> vielleicht liegt die Wahrheit ja in der Mitte
> Hinten 26er und vorne ein 29er Rad. Damit wäre allen geholfen.



sogar das gab's mal vor etlicher Zeit von Trek. Hat sich auch nicht durchgesetzt, genauso wenig wie DualControl oder UST Tubeless usw.


----------



## OliverB (23. Juli 2013)

siq schrieb:


> sogar das gab's mal vor etlicher Zeit von Trek. Hat sich auch nicht durchgesetzt...



dann hat die Marketingabteilung versagt und nicht das Produkt


----------



## siq (23. Juli 2013)

tja, zB. Liteville versucht's auch gerade wieder mit 26/650er Mix am Standard 26er Rahmen. Schauen wir mal was das sonst noch in diese Richtung so geben wird in Zukunft. Letzlich setzt sich doch immer das durch was in der Praxis wirklich besser ist, aber nicht zu kompliziert und zu teuer. Kompatibilität ist auch noch ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor. Eine gewisse Bevormundung der User durch die Industrie hat sich meistens auch nicht bewährt.


----------



## RetroRider (23. Juli 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Willst du mich jetzt verarschen?



Ich mein's eigentlich ernst. Warum sollte ausgerechnet das banalste und einfachste auf der Welt Keiner außer mir verstehen können?
27.5" = 700 mm
650B = 650 mm
Wenn bei der Felgengröße angeblich schon 25mm einen Unterschied machen, warum sollen dann bei der für den Einsatzzweck entscheidenderen Reifengröße 50mm keinen Unterschied machen? Ich merke ja schon einen Unterschied zwischen 2.0"-Reifen und 2.25"-Reifen, und das sind gerade mal 12mm!


----------



## 18hls86 (23. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


>



Genau !! I Love it !! Bitte weitermachen !! 

Have Fun !!


----------



## RetroRider (23. Juli 2013)

Recht haben ist zwar nicht so wichtig wie Unterhaltungswert, aber dafür hat Rechthaberei Unterhaltungswert.



Capic Biker schrieb:


> Keine Angst, es waren Schwalbe Hans Dampf drauf, da steht außen dick 650B drauf.



Miß mal nach, ob der Reifenaußendurchmesser wirklich wie angegeben 650 mm beträgt. Ich wette, da hat Schwalbe geschummelt.


----------



## siq (23. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ich merke ja schon einen Unterschied zwischen 2.0"-Reifen und 2.25"-Reifen, und das sind gerade mal 12mm!



schon, aber die unterschiedlich(en breiten) Reifen machen einen ganz deutlicheren Unterschied wie nur 26"(559) zu 650er(584) Laufrädern alleine. Vom richtigen jeweils bestens passenden Reifen auf welcher Felgenmaulweite und dessen Setup reden wir mal gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (23. Juli 2013)

Jungs!!!  650B und 27.5 wird aber in der Bikebranche als Synonym benutzt! Somit ist diese Diskussion komplett nutzlos!!


----------



## siq (23. Juli 2013)

ja das hatten wir schon bei 28" und 29" ist beides 622. Von mir aus könnte man diese nichts aussagenden " Angaben eh gleich wegknicken und nur noch im Millimeter nach der ETRTO Norm angeben. Aber das ist dann natürlich wieder weniger marketingtauglich.


----------



## Pace39 (23. Juli 2013)

gwittmac schrieb:


> Eine Industrie, die fast 30 Jahre benötigt um festzustellen, dass 26 Zoll Laufraddurchmesser für den Einsatzzweck völlig ungeeignet ist, kann man eigentlich nicht wirklich ernst nehmen.



Genauso ist es, nachdem die Felgenbremse ausgerottet wurde, der letzte Freizeitbiker dank Bikeporno ein Fully gekauft hat weil er sonst angeblich  den Berg nicht mehr runterkommt, müssen neue Ideen her die Leute zu überzeugen ein neues Rad zu kaufen. Die Innovation scheint wohl am Ende angekommen zu sein...

Grüße Chris


----------



## RetroRider (23. Juli 2013)

siq schrieb:


> ja das hatten wir schon bei 28" und 29" ist beides 622. [...]



Nein, das Zollmaß ist immer das Reifenaußenmaß. ETRTO ist entweder eine Kombination aus Reifensitzmaß und Felgeninnenweite oder aus Reifensitzmaß und Reifenbreite. "650B" ist ein 3. System, bei dem Reifensitzmaß und Reifenaußenmaß angegeben werden. In dem Fall 584mm und 650mm.
Es gibt auch 29"-Räder mit 559mm-Felgen. Zu einem gegebenen Reifenaußenmaß passt jedes Felgenmaß, solange es kleiner ist.


----------



## Piefke (23. Juli 2013)

29" und 27,5" wird genau so wieder verschwinden wie 1.5 oder DC oder SPV - Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht.


----------



## siq (23. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Nein, das Zollmaß ist immer das Reifenaußenmaß. ETRTO ist entweder eine Kombination aus Reifensitzmaß und Felgeninnenweite oder aus Reifensitzmaß und Reifenbreite. "650B" ist ein 3. System, bei dem Reifensitzmaß und Reifenaußenmaß angegeben werden. In dem Fall 584mm und 650mm.
> Es gibt auch 29"-Räder mit 559mm-Felgen. Zu einem gegebenen Reifenaußenmaß passt jedes Felgenmaß, solange es kleiner ist.



schon. Aber diese ganzen franz und " Angaben sind für den normalen User total verwirrend und unnütz noch dazu. Es interessiert letztlich im Prinzip eigentlich nur der Felgendurchmesser und die Felgenmaulweite (also ETRTO), denn damit lässt sich der passende Reifen(breite) wählen. Das und der limitierende Platzfaktor von Rahmenhinterbau und Gabel lassen einem die persönliche Reifenauswahl. Das ist auch bei den Surly Monstern nicht anders. Um die Verwirrung kpl. zu machen -> http://www.schwalbe.com/ger/de/tech...ID_Sprache=1&ID_Seite=11&tn_mainPoint=Technik


----------



## RetroRider (23. Juli 2013)

Ja, eben. In der Tabelle sieht man, daß Räder mit 584er-Felgen traditionell "26 Zoll" genannt werden, obwohl die mit schmalen Reifen kleiner und mit fetten Reifen größer als 26" sind. Die Bike-Hersteller betreiben genau die gleiche Besserwisserei wie ich, wenn sie sich über Gebräuche hinwegsetzen und das korrekte Maß 27.5" angeben anstelle des gebräuchlichen Maßes 26". "Wir haben 26" durch 26" ersetzt" klingt ja auch nicht so beeindruckend. Aber warum dann 650mm(=25.6")?


----------



## subdiver (23. Juli 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> 29" und 27,5" wird genau so wieder verschwinden - Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht.



Sehe ich bei 29 ein wenig anders 
Es gibt ja jetzt schon fast keine CC- oder Marathonbikes mit 26, 
sondern nur noch mit 29. 
Bei den Rennen im Profi- und Amateurbereich stehen auch zu 90 % die großen Räder am Start.

Die 29er sehe ich noch als eine gute Ergänzung zu den 26ern,
aber die 27,5 oder 650B dienen nur zur Abzocke


----------



## siq (23. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ja, eben. In der Tabelle sieht man, daß Räder mit 584er-Felgen traditionell "26 Zoll" genannt werden, obwohl die mit schmalen Reifen kleiner und mit fetten Reifen größer als 26" sind. Die Bike-Hersteller betreiben genau die gleiche Besserwisserei wie ich, wenn sie sich über Gebräuche hinwegsetzen und das korrekte Maß 27.5" angeben anstelle des gebräuchlichen Maßes 26". "Wir haben 26" durch 26" ersetzt" klingt ja auch nicht so beeindruckend. Aber warum dann 650mm(=25.6")?



wir meinen das Gleiche. Es stimmen in echt weder die französischen noch die Zoll Angaben. Ausserdem ist der echte Abrollumfang ( denn das ist worauf man wirklich fährt ) von etlichen Faktoren abhängig. Letztlich könnte man auch noch kommen und die Walkung bei welchem Luftdruck bei welcher Reifen- und Felgenbreite mit einrechnen. Das würde dann die Zoll Angaben final ins Absurde führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (23. Juli 2013)

Naja, was schlussendlich zählt ist doch, dass die Räder in Gabel und Rahmen passen, oder nicht? 



18hls86 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe Angst davor, dass irgendjemand noch die These aufwirft:
> 
> "Wenn wir nicht jetzt umstellen, dann wird am 28.9.2016 um 14:34:43,56 Uhr die Welt untergehen!"
> 
> ...



Wenn ich Angst davor hätte, wann die Welt untergeht, dann müsste ich mir ein neues Hobby suchen. 




RetroRider schrieb:


> Ich mein's eigentlich ernst. Warum sollte ausgerechnet das banalste und einfachste auf der Welt Keiner außer mir verstehen können?
> 27.5" = 700 mm
> 650B = 650 mm
> Wenn bei der Felgengröße angeblich schon 25mm einen Unterschied machen, warum sollen dann bei der für den Einsatzzweck entscheidenderen Reifengröße 50mm keinen Unterschied machen? Ich merke ja schon einen Unterschied zwischen 2.0"-Reifen und 2.25"-Reifen, und das sind gerade mal 12mm!



Und ich dachte im ernst dass es sich bei den beiden um dasselbe Mass handelt.  
Naja, jetzt bin ich ja endlich mal aufgeklärt und gänzlich verwirrt.


----------



## OliverB (23. Juli 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> ..
> Bei den Rennen im Profi- und Amateurbereich stehen auch zu 90 % die großen Räder am Start.
> ..


Hat ein Profifahrer denn eine Wahl? wenn dann wahrscheinlich nur diese: nimm das was du bekommst oder du bekommst nichts


----------



## subdiver (23. Juli 2013)

OliverB schrieb:


> Hat ein Profifahrer denn eine Wahl? wenn dann wahrscheinlich nur diese: nimm das was du bekommst oder du bekommst nichts



Na ja, ein Amateur hat schon die Wahl, er kauft i.d.R sein Bike selber.
Im Amateur Startblock sind mittlerweile auch fast nur noch 29er vertreten.


----------



## chorge (23. Juli 2013)

Naja, aber wenn der ambitionierte Amateur sieht, dass alle Profis 29er fahren, denkt er dass er auch so ein Bike zum siegen benötigt. Aus welchem anderen Grund wohl finanzieren die Hersteller Profiteams?!
Aber: hier geht es nicht um 29er, sondern darum was wir davon halten, dass die Hersteller offensichtlich 26" aussterben lassen und durch ein neues Maß ersetzen - egal, ob man es nun 27,5" nennt oder 650B (denn gemeint ist ja eh das selbe)!


----------



## aibeekey (23. Juli 2013)

OliverB schrieb:


> Hat ein Profifahrer denn eine Wahl? wenn dann wahrscheinlich nur diese: nimm das was du bekommst oder du bekommst nichts



wäre dem wirklich so, würden nicht diverse leute mit umgelabelten teilen fahren oder?! 

wäre er mit 26" wirklich schneller, würde kein sponsor der welt drauf pochen, dass er was anderes fährt.

was wäre dir als sponsor lieber? ein fahrer, der auf 26 zoll gewinnt, oder ein fahrer, der auf 29 zoll 10. wird?!


----------



## 18hls86 (23. Juli 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Na ja, ein Amateur hat schon die Wahl, er kauft i.d.R sein Bike selber.
> Im Amateur Startblock sind mittlerweile auch fast nur noch 29er vertreten.



Kann schon sein. Aber ist für mich Null Komma gar kein Argument für einen Wechsel von meinem geliebten 26'er!

Wer trendy sein will, soll halt trendy sein. Null Problemo !!

Aber wir sind und waren keine "Frauentrendsportart !!" 

Und jetzt kommt gleich einer der sagt, da irrst Du Dich aber gewaltig.
Nein, da bin ich mir schon ziemlich sicher !!

Ich brauch jetzt erstmal eine Abkühlung ! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (23. Juli 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Naja, aber wenn der ambitionierte Amateur sieht, dass alle Profis 29er fahren, denkt er dass er auch so ein Bike zum siegen benötigt. Aus welchem anderen Grund wohl finanzieren die Hersteller Profiteams?!
> 
> *Aber: hier geht es nicht um 29er, sondern darum was wir davon halten, dass die Hersteller offensichtlich 26" aussterben lassen und durch ein neues Maß ersetzen - egal, ob man es nun 27,5" nennt oder 650B (denn gemeint ist ja eh das selbe)*!



Man darf gespannt sein, ob nicht nächstes Jahr die Startblöcke mit den neuen und hippen 27,5 oder 650B gefüllt werden 

Welcher Rennfahrer möchte denn nicht "das beste aus zwei Welten" ? 

Schurter und Spitz fahren die 27,5er schon seit letztem Jahr.


----------



## xrated (23. Juli 2013)

http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2012/08/02/meinungen-aus-der-bikebranche-zum-thema-650b/

Wir sind die wenigen bestehenden Bikes gefahren und haben auch selber Prototypen erstellt. Unsere Test haben keine echte Vorteile gegenüber unseren bestehenden 29er und 26er Bikes gezeigt.

Es ist technisch nicht ganz einfach ein gut funktionierendes 29er Fully Bike zu bauen. 650B erleichtert dies deutlich und *ist daher güstiger und schneller in der Entwicklung*. Das ist vorallem für kleinere Hersteller ein Argument eher auf 650B zu gehen.


----------



## OliverB (23. Juli 2013)

marx. schrieb:


> ...
> 
> was wäre dir als sponsor lieber? ein fahrer, der auf 26 zoll gewinnt, oder ein fahrer, der auf 29 zoll 10. wird?!



die Plazierung wäre für mich als Sponsor sekundär. Primär steht für den Sponsor sein Umsatz/Gewinn. Wenn die alten Märkte abgegriffen sind und sich nur noch marginal bewegen, muss das Marketing den 10. Platz auf dem 29er eben als Erfolg verkaufen. Ein neuer Markt tut sich auf und damit rollt der Rubel wieder.


----------



## 18hls86 (23. Juli 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2012/08/02/meinungen-aus-der-bikebranche-zum-thema-650b/
> 
> Wir sind die wenigen bestehenden Bikes gefahren und haben auch selber Prototypen erstellt. Unsere Test haben keine echte Vorteile gegenüber unseren bestehenden 29er und 26er Bikes gezeigt.
> 
> Es ist technisch nicht ganz einfach ein gut funktionierendes 29er Fully Bike zu bauen. 650B erleichtert dies deutlich und *ist daher güstiger und schneller in der Entwicklung*. Das ist vorallem für kleinere Hersteller ein Argument eher auf 650B zu gehen.



Darunter dürfen wir jetzt leiden !!

Vielen Dank !! ;-)


----------



## 18hls86 (23. Juli 2013)

Außerdem wäre die Lage nicht so schlimm, wenn die Bikebravos endlich mal Ihr Niveau etwas nach oben schrauben würden.

Wir MTB'ler sind eigentlich keine Trötnasen oder irgendwelche Dumpfbacken!

Ich lasse mir jedenfalls nicht mein 26'er totspamen !!


----------



## bosigi (23. Juli 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Jungs!!!  650B und 27.5 wird aber in der Bikebranche als Synonym benutzt! Somit ist diese Diskussion komplett nutzlos!!


 
Ja, so nutzlos wie das ganze 650B/27.5/584 selbst


----------



## siq (23. Juli 2013)

Der Schurter war eigentlich nie unzufrieden mit dem 26er. Dann hatte/musste er 29er testen/fahren und kam gar nicht damit klar. Jetzt fährt er auch 650er weil er fast keinen Unterschied zu 26 merkt.......Und der Kulhavy fährt am Schurter sicher nicht wegen seinen 29er vorbei. So viel mal dazu.


----------



## RetroRider (23. Juli 2013)

Wobei die CCler mit ihren Schmalspur-Pellen maximal auf 28.5" kommen. Solnage man keine langen Forstweg-Strecken schrubben muss, finde ich 26.5er besser als 28.5er.


----------



## subdiver (23. Juli 2013)

Wenn der Unterschied (26 > 27,5) im Durchmesser so gering ist,
müßte man doch nur neue Felgen einspeichen und kann 
die hippen 27,5er im "ollen" 26er fahren, oder ?

*Man würde dann kein neues 650B Bike kaufen müssen.*

Natürlich nur, wenn es mal keine 26er Ersatzreifen geben sollte


----------



## R.C. (23. Juli 2013)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Aber wir sind und waren keine "Frauentrendsportart !!"



Bitte was? MTB ist seit Anfang der 90er aber genau das gewesen und wird es auch weiterhin bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (23. Juli 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Wenn der Unterschied (26 > 27,5) im Durchmesser so gering ist,
> müßte man doch nur neue Felgen einspeichen und kann
> die hippen 27,5er im "ollen" 26er fahren, oder ?
> 
> ...



Der Außendurchmesser darf aber bei den meisten Rahmen und Gabeln nicht größer als 26.5" sein. Die größere Felge geht dann also nur mit schmalerem Reifen. Aber der Vorteil von mehr Reifenbreite ist größer als der Vorteil von mehr Felgendurchmesser. Und wenn der effektive Durchmesser so oder so der gleiche ist...


----------



## Wilddieb (23. Juli 2013)

...kommt es nurnoch draufan was zu dem Zeitpunkt verfügbar ist, wenn man sein Bike mal reparieren muss.
Aber aus irgendeinem Grund ist ein Geländewagen mit Niederquerschnittreifen auch kein Geländewagen mehr. ^^


----------



## 18hls86 (23. Juli 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Bitte was? MTB ist seit Anfang der 90er aber genau das gewesen und wird es auch weiterhin bleiben!



Wenn man eine Frau ist, kann das schon sein. 

Aber gelegentlich sind auch Männer aktiv.

Außerdem hasse ich Männerdiskriminierung.

Die Frauen haben uns lange genug unterjocht!

Nur auf dem MTB können wir gelegentlich frei und unbeschwert sein !!

Have Fun, Jürgen


----------



## Trail-Max (23. Juli 2013)

Ich sehe es auch so, das es Sinn machen würde, wenn man die Wahl hätte, aber andere Standards aufkosten von 26 Zoll, soll nur die Kassen der Hersteller füllen!

Ich finde mein 26er total gut und unersetzlich!


----------



## 18hls86 (23. Juli 2013)

Trail-Max schrieb:


> Ich sehe es auch so, das es Sinn machen würde, wenn man die Wahl hätte, aber andere Standards aufkosten von 26 Zoll, soll nur die Kassen der Hersteller füllen!
> 
> Ich finde mein 26er total gut und unersetzlich!



Gutes diplomatisches Schlußwort !! 

Asterix hätte wohl gesagt: "Die Spinnen doch die Römer!"

Meine Meinung ist: "Lass sie Spinnen, die beruhigen sich schon wieder !?"

Bis zum nächsten Sturm !!!


----------



## zingel (24. Juli 2013)

ich fahr bei modernen Bikes nur noch 29 und 27.5er, am Dirtbike brauch ich 
noch das 26" Zeugs nach.
Ansich müssten sich die 26er Fahrer freuen, denn das Zeugs kriegt man ja 
jetzt fast geschenkt. Für die nächsten paar Jahr kann man ja noch ein paar 
Reifen horten und dann kann man ja immer noch auf 27.5 wechseln - der 
Unterschied ist ja nicht allzu deftig.

ich begreife das Tamtam um die Radgrössen nicht - ist halt einfach eine weitere
Option wie Bremsscheibengrösse und Federweg.


----------



## chorge (24. Juli 2013)

Wenn es eine OPTION wäre!!! Was aber, wenn man ein robustes 160mm Bike mit 26" will?! Bereits ab 2014 fast nix mehr zu bekommen, von den Herstelleraussagen bzgl. 2015 ganz zu schweigen...
Das Ergebnis der Umfrage spricht doch ganz klare Worte! 27.5/650B wird von den meisten Usern entweder abgelehnt oder als ZUSÄTZLICHE ALTERNATIVE zu 26" angenommen! Die Hersteller streben aber in eine ganz andere Richtung
VIELLEICHT liest ja der eine oder andere PM mit, und meldet die Stimmung der Endverbraucher an seinen Chef...


----------



## subdiver (24. Juli 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis der Umfrage spricht doch ganz klare Worte! 27.5/650B wird von den meisten Usern entweder abgelehnt oder als *ZUSÄTZLICHE ALTERNATIVE zu 26"* angenommen!



Diese *zusätzliche Alternative* gibt es doch jetzt schon *nicht mehr* im CC- und Marathonbereich 
Hier sind die 26er schon ausgestorben


----------



## chorge (24. Juli 2013)

Ja, hier haben moderne Trekkingräder leider bereits das Mountainbike ersetzt! Aber 29" soll ja angeblich soooo toll über Wurzeln rollen, was auf Waldautobahnen ja voll wichtig ist... Aber egal, denn dies ist ein anderes Thema, denn immerhin scheint die Industrie bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen begriffen zu haben, dass im technischen Gelände ab AM mit rund 140mm FW aufwärts mit 29" keine guten Geometrien umzusetzen sind! Daher ja auch die tolle 650B Idee - irgendwas muss man den restlichen "armen benachteiligten" Bikern bieten, damit sie wieder nen Kaufreiz entwickeln. Notfalls mit Gewalt, indem man den bestehenden Standard verdrängt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (24. Juli 2013)

Ich hätte gerne eine Servolenkung am DH´er


----------



## Wilddieb (24. Juli 2013)

Noch breitere Lenker?


----------



## siq (24. Juli 2013)

viele von denen die jetzt angeblich superduper auf 29er unterwegs sind, knallen immer noch 3Bar rein. Bei sowas gehe ich jede Wette ein, das 26er mit breiten und hochbauenden RacePellen (zB. RK2.2SS/RS) und knapp unter 2Bar ganz deutlich schneller sind mit messbar geringerem Rollwiderstand im Gelände. Vom geringeren Gewicht bei höherer Steifigkeit und besserer Lenkpräzision reden wir mal gar nicht.


----------



## zingel (24. Juli 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Wenn es eine OPTION wäre!!! Was aber, wenn man ein robustes 160mm Bike mit 26" will?! Bereits ab 2014 fast nix mehr zu bekommen, von den Herstelleraussagen bzgl. 2015 ganz zu schweigen...


ja da hast du recht.




siq schrieb:


> viele von denen die jetzt angeblich superduper auf 29er unterwegs sind, knallen immer noch 3Bar rein.


wer macht denn sowas? ...ich kenn nur ein paar altbackene Fahrer die das machen - die fahren übrigens auch immer noch 26"


----------



## bronks (24. Juli 2013)

zingel schrieb:


> ... wer macht denn sowas? ...ich kenn nur ein paar altbackene Fahrer die das machen - die fahren übrigens auch immer noch 26"


Es ist nicht unüblich, daß jemand mit 0,5 Bar weniger Druck fährt, als Continental, für seine Reifen, empfiehlt. Die 0,5 Bar bringen schon etwas besseren Komfort.


----------



## zingel (24. Juli 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (24. Juli 2013)

ich kenne einige Neo 29 User (ok, ein paar von denen sind wirklich schon alte Knacker), die knallen einfach immer noch unbelehrbar ihre obligaten 3Bar rein. Abgesehen davon wirken sich die 3Bar bei 29er noch kontraproduktiver aus wie bei 26er. Aber eben so ist das halt. Neues Zeug fahren und von den angeblich so extrem guten Fahreigenschaften schwärmen, aber immer noch die 3Bar Regel von vor ü 25Jahren nützen. Widersprüchlicher geht's gar nicht !


----------



## subdiver (24. Juli 2013)

siq schrieb:


> viele von denen die jetzt angeblich superduper auf 29er unterwegs sind, knallen immer noch 3Bar rein.



Stimmt 

Ein Freund von mir, den ich letztes Jahr auf´s MTB gebracht habe,
knallt auch in die an seinem 29er Simplon Razorblade montierten 
Racing Ralph 2.25 immer 3 bar rein 

Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich ihm schon gesagt habe, 
er solle es mit weniger Luftdruck probieren.
Warum sagt er dann, ist doch eh nur die Hälfte Druck im Vergleich zum Rennrad


----------



## RetroRider (24. Juli 2013)

Kesselformel!
Halber Druck * doppelte Breite = gleiche Spannung

Nachtrag: Reifen mit mehr Federweg trotzdem starr zu fahren ist so als würde man sagen: "Federgabel ist besser als Starrgabel, aber ich fahre immer mit Lockout, damit weniger Energie geschluckt wird."


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Juli 2013)

mmmm ... ich fahre mein 29er tubeless mit 1.65 bar. Nehmen wir also den Mittelwert (1.65 + 3) / 2 = 2.3 bar für den Durchschnitts-29er-Fahrer. Finde das immer noch sehr hoch


----------



## Capic Biker (25. Juli 2013)

> Zitat:
> In den letzten Wochen haben die Teams viel Zeit gehabt, um ihre RÃ¤der zu verbessern und so ist beispielsweise Aaron Gwin mit einem Ã¼berarbeiteten Specialized Demo mit verlÃ¤ngertem Hinterbau gesichtet worden. Ob das Specialized Demo 650b in den StartlÃ¶chern steht? Wir kÃ¶nnen nur MutmaÃungen anstellen â bislang ist Gwin weiterhin auf 26â³ unterwegs. AuÃerdem sind die ersten Fox 40 Float Federgabeln mit speziellem 650b Casting zu sehen gewesen â ein Anzeichen dafÃ¼r, dass wir auch im Downhill-Sektor Ã¼ber kurz oder lang grÃ¶Ãere LaufrÃ¤der sehen werden?



Quelle:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/07/25/uci-dhi-world-cup-3-vallnord-andorra-track-walk/


----------



## xrated (25. Juli 2013)

siq schrieb:


> ich kenne einige Neo 29 User (ok, ein paar von denen sind wirklich schon alte Knacker), die knallen einfach immer noch unbelehrbar ihre obligaten 3Bar rein.



Grade alten Leuten kann man doch eh nix mehr sagen. Früher musste man soviel reintun damit man keine Pannen hatte. Nein was waren die Reifen teilweise mies damals da war Schwalbe mit dem Nobby Nic schon eine Offenbahrung damals.

Interessant finde ich auch das ich 69er Umbauten schon 2001 in Foren gefunden habe.


----------



## DerBergschreck (25. Juli 2013)

Wer sich zwischen 26" und 650b nicht entscheiden kann und ein Hardtail fürs Grobe fahren will, könnte mit dem wiederbelebten Surly Instigator 2014 glücklich werden:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/07/23...gator-with-26-adds-ecr-29-and-straggler-disc/

Felgendurchmesser ist 26", durch die extrem fetten 2,75" = 70 mm breiten Reifen wird jedoch ein Aussendurchmesser wie bei einem 650b Reifen erreicht.

Ist doch mal ne pfiffige Lösung


----------



## RetroRider (26. Juli 2013)

2.75er-Reifenbreite + Federgabel-Geo dürfte sogar viele 29er blass aussehen lassen. 
Im Gegensatz zum "originalen" Instigator fehlen zwar die riesigen, Amboss-mäßigen Steuerkopf-Versteifungen, aber das ist bei Stahl und sauberen Schweißnähten auch nicht so wichtig.


----------



## DerBergschreck (26. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> 2.75er-Reifenbreite + Federgabel-Geo dürfte sogar viele 29er blass aussehen lassen.
> Im Gegensatz zum "originalen" Instigator fehlen zwar die riesigen, Amboss-mäßigen Steuerkopf-Versteifungen, aber das ist bei Stahl und sauberen Schweißnähten auch nicht so wichtig.



Ich bin mal gespannt auf die Geometrie, speziell Steuerwinkel und Kettenstrebenlänge.

Interessant finde ich, dass Surly mit seiner Idee, zuerst einen Reifen zu bauen und dann ein Rad "drum herum" zu konstruieren nach dem Pugsley und dem Krampus nun schon zum dritten Mal was ganz eigenes auf den Markt bringt, was von anderen Herstellern nicht mal "so eben" kopiert werden kann.


----------



## xrated (26. Juli 2013)

Die meisten fahren ja eh nicht im Gelände, deswegen jetzt diese Trekking MTB. In der Großstadt ist sowas optimal mit breiten Slicks wie Big Apple.
Und hier am Land gibts auch kaum Gelände, der einzige Weg hier wo ein Fully nützlich wäre, da haben die ein Radverbot Schild hingestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (26. Juli 2013)

Ist bei uns in der Gegend Zürich sieht es noch recht gut aus. So langsam werden Biker akzeptiert und wir haben mittlerweile auch spezielle Trails und Parks. 
Und ich habe grad das Glück ein paar gute Trails im Wald quasie vor der Haustüre zu haben.
Aber rundherum ist alles eher für grössere Touren geeignet, sind schon einige Distanzen zum befahren. Da macht ein 29er sicher eine gute Figur. 
Aber eigentlich gibts dafür ja schon die Crossbikes. :/


----------



## chorge (26. Juli 2013)

Ist doch das selbe.... ;-)


----------



## Wilddieb (26. Juli 2013)

Hmm, ja stimmt. Wenns so weitergeht gibt es bald nurnoch Crossbikes, auf die eine und andere Weise. 
Ja was darfs denn sein? Wollen sie eher ein Crossbike, ein gemischtes Bike, oder ein Bike wo sie überall fahren können?


----------



## 18hls86 (27. Juli 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Hmm, ja stimmt. Wenns so weitergeht gibt es bald nurnoch Crossbikes, auf die eine und andere Weise.
> Ja was darfs denn sein? Wollen sie eher ein Crossbike, ein gemischtes Bike, oder ein Bike wo sie überall fahren können?



Zurück zu ATB? Das wäre doch mal was.

Hatten wir aber auch schon.

Neuester Trend vom Ticker:

Die neuen Puky Falträder sollen nun doch 32" Laufräder bekommen.

Man sitzt jetzt im Rad und nicht mehr auf dem Rad. Somit eignet sich das Fahrrad als Musikinstrument. Dadurch iPod nicht mehr nötig.

Unsere geliebten 36" Räder bekommen auch neue Konkurrenz. Sie sollen vorerst durch 40" ersetzt werden, ggf 42". Rollen noch einen Ticken leichter über Hindernisse und man sitzt noch mehr im Bike. Liegen also voll im Trend.

Erfahrungsberichte und Test's folgen. Siehe Google oder Bikebravo.

Have a nice time and enjoy your ride.


----------



## berth (27. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht so eins? 

http://www.tourteufel.de/images/stories/groesstesfahrrad.jpg


----------



## 18hls86 (27. Juli 2013)

berth schrieb:


> Vielleicht so eins?
> 
> http://www.tourteufel.de/images/stories/groesstesfahrrad.jpg



Nice Pic !!

Leider sitzen die Fahrer auf dem Bike und nicht im.

Somit nicht trendy und vielleicht auch schon veraltet. :-(

Aber übermorgen könnte es der Bringer sein !! 

Have fun !!


----------



## berth (27. Juli 2013)

Noch was Schönes:

http://www.tourteufel.de/images/stories/slideshow01/never02.jpg


----------



## 18hls86 (27. Juli 2013)

berth schrieb:


> Noch was Schönes:
> 
> http://www.tourteufel.de/images/stories/slideshow01/never02.jpg



Danke !!  ja, Michael hatte den Dreh definitiv raus und immer seiner Zeit vorraus !!

Leider auch schon ein Evergreen. 

Vielleicht hatte ja auch Elvis "das" Überbike? Aber damals musste ja alles Benzin schlucken.

Ich denke Bernie Eccelstone  hat bestimmt den Überbringer !! Er zeigt ihn bloß nicht her!
Das würde ihm am Schluß noch das Geschäft versauen.

So keep on rolling .... ;-)


----------



## fone (28. Juli 2013)

die umfrage ist fehlerhaft. 
die 4. antwortoption ist rein hypothetisch und wird so niemals in der realität auftreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (28. Juli 2013)

Ich find klasse, was Surly gerade vorhat. Die bieten einen 26 x 2,75"er Schlappen an, der wird dann in einer 27,5" Gabel gefahren. Den passenden Rahmen bieten sie auch an (Surly Instigator). Das schimpft sich dann bei denen 26+.












Also wenn schon einen Außendurchmesser wie ein "gewöhnliches" 27,5/650B Laufrad, dann nur über das Reifenvolumen und nicht über den Felgendurchmesser


----------



## 18hls86 (28. Juli 2013)

garbel schrieb:


> ich find klasse, was surly gerade vorhat. Die bieten einen 26 x 2,75"er schlappen an, der wird dann in einer 27,5" gabel gefahren. Den passenden rahmen bieten sie auch an (surly instigator). Das schimpft sich dann bei denen 26+.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 !!!


----------



## R.C. (28. Juli 2013)

garbel schrieb:


> Ich find klasse, was Surly gerade vorhat. Die bieten einen 26 x 2,75"er Schlappen an, der wird dann in einer 27,5" Gabel gefahren. Den passenden Rahmen bieten sie auch an (Surly Instigator).



Sowas finde ich geil! 

Da schimpfen alle Seitenlang ueber einen Standard, den doch tasaechlich fast alle MTB-Hersteller verwenden wollen, aber wenn ein Hersteller eine eigene und zu gar nichts kompatible Loesung (oder warum braucht es dazu einen eigenen Rahmen) herausbringt (gut, vielleicht findet noch jemand 3er Gazzas oder einen DH32) wird gejubelt!


----------



## 18hls86 (28. Juli 2013)

Das ist MTB !! 

Wir sind halt wirklich ein krasses Völkchen !!

Soll doch bitte auch so bleiben.

Oder sollen wir jetzt auch Anzug und Krawatte zum Biken tragen?

Da fällt uns schon was besseres ein !!


----------



## garbel (28. Juli 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> (oder warum braucht es dazu einen eigenen Rahmen)



Die Reifenfreiheit in der Breite wird wohl bei 27,5"er Rahmen nicht gegeben sein. Bei Gabeln scheint's gerade so zu passen...

Naja, die Evolution probiert viel aus und verwirft auch wieder viel. Vielleicht etabliert sich sowas in einer Nische oder es verschwindet wieder. Wer weiß das jetzt schon. Rein technisch machen solche großvolumige(re)n Reifen absolut Sinn, wenn man das passende Gelände "zur Verfügung" hat.


----------



## RetroRider (28. Juli 2013)

Mehr Reifenbreite und mehr Felgenbreite ist halt mehr Fortschritt als gleiche Reifenbreite und gleiche (Trekking-)Felgenbreite. Außerdem ist das Ganze rückwärtskompatibel: Wo Platz für breitere Reifen ist, passen auch schmalere Reifen rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (28. Juli 2013)

So sehe ich das auch. 
Wenn man ein MTB auch auf der Strasse nutzen will kann man ja Strassenreifen draufmachen. 
Oder gleich einen kompletten Laufradsatz, dann macht es Schwupp, innerhalb von 5 Minuten umgebaut. Mit Scheibenbremsen ist es meisstens nicht mal n Problem 28er Laufräder mit dünnen Reifen draufzumachen.


----------



## dj_holgie (28. Juli 2013)

Ja, macht definitiv Sinn! Wenn ich vom 29er wieder aufs 26 Zoll umsteige komme ich mir vor wie auf einem Kinderfahrrad. Wiegetritt am Berg nur am rumfluchen, weil man wirklich bei jedem Mist am durchrutschen ist, trotz Reifen mit mehr Profil. Sitzenbleiben ist bei längeren Steigungen auf Dauer auch unangenehm. Wenn ich in den Alpen fahre kann ich auch jedes Prozent mehr Grip gut gebrauchen, wenns z.B. in die Schotter Serpetinen geht.

Der Unterschied von 26" auf 27,5" ist aber im Vergleich zu 26" auf 29" eher marginal, aber trotzdem spürbar. Für mich sinnvoll ab Bikes 130 MM FW, für alles andere 29er. 29er Enduros und DH Bikes wie Specialized es vorhat glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht dran.


----------



## dj_holgie (28. Juli 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch.
> Wenn man ein MTB auch auf der Strasse nutzen will kann man ja Strassenreifen draufmachen.
> Oder gleich einen kompletten Laufradsatz, dann macht es Schwupp, innerhalb von 5 Minuten umgebaut. Mit Scheibenbremsen ist es meisstens nicht mal n Problem 28er Laufräder mit dünnen Reifen draufzumachen.



Gute Idee, am besten direkt 3 paar LRS mit auf die Tour nehmen. Ein für den Weg bis in den Wald, dann ein für die Trails und ein fürs richtige DH. Am besten noch die Standpumpe mit einpacken und immer schön den Luftdruck auf die Bodenverhältnisse anpassen.


----------



## dj_holgie (28. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Mehr Reifenbreite und mehr Felgenbreite ist halt mehr Fortschritt als gleiche Reifenbreite und gleiche (Trekking-)Felgenbreite. Außerdem ist das Ganze rückwärtskompatibel: Wo Platz für breitere Reifen ist, passen auch schmalere Reifen rein.



Breite Reifen und Felgen ist doch unabhängig vom Durchmesser  Und kleine Reifen einzubauen, dort wo normal 2,7er Schlappen sind sieht bestimmt total geil aus


----------



## RetroRider (28. Juli 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Gute Idee, am besten direkt 3 paar LRS mit auf die Tour nehmen. Ein für den Weg bis in den Wald, dann ein für die Trails und ein fürs richtige DH. Am besten noch die Standpumpe mit einpacken und immer schön den Luftdruck auf die Bodenverhältnisse anpassen.



Es gibt doch heute dünnwandige 2.4er, die auch auf Asphalt bei wenig Druck passabel rollen.



dj_holgie schrieb:


> Breite Reifen und Felgen ist doch unabhängig vom Durchmesser  Und kleine Reifen einzubauen, dort wo normal 2,7er Schlappen sind sieht bestimmt total geil aus



559er-Felge + 2.4"-Reifen = 26.8"
622er-Felge + 0.8"-Reifen = 26"
In die Surly-Rahmen passen schon immer 2.7er rein. Wenn man stattdessen nur 2.25er reinbaut, sieht das ziemlich stimmig aus. Im Gegensatz zu 08/15-Rahmen, wo es mit 2.25ern viel zu eng wird und Schlamm an den Kettenstreben schleift.


----------



## 18hls86 (28. Juli 2013)

Mir zieht es bei dem Thema immer noch den Stecker! :-(

Nehmen wir zB Trek die fahren wieder mal zwei oder dreigleisig.
Um sich natürlich abzusichern.
Mit ihrem 69'er hatten sie auch keinen Erfolg. Trotz Marketing Bla bla.

Auch hier bin mir nicht sicher, wer für's schreiben bezahlt wird.

Klar, für Leute mit 2 Meter + mag das eine Option sein?

Aber für mich bringt das viel zu viele Nachteile mit sich.

MTB's gibt es schon eine gute Ecke, aber noch niemand hat, bis jetzt, an der guten 26" Felge gezweifelt. Warum?
Weil sie ein sehr guter Kompromiss war oder auch ist.

Mancher Liebhaber mag das eine oder andere lieber haben. Aber die Felge wurde eigentlich nie angetastet!

Ist ja auch egal. Es kommt, wie es kommt.
Aber, wenn es so weiter geht, ändern die jedes Jahr den Standard und irgendwann fällt auch dem Schlußlicht auf, dass er gerippt wird.

Aber das wird bestimmt auch wieder einigen sehr gut gefallen.

Ist ja auch Mega Geil und Hip, verkohlt zu werden.

Aber, dass muss ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Der Gedanke bleibt trotzdem frei und entzieht sich jeglicher Kontrolle !!

Zum Glück !! Have fun !!


----------



## Wilddieb (29. Juli 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Gute Idee, am besten direkt 3 paar LRS mit auf die Tour nehmen. Ein für den Weg bis in den Wald, dann ein für die Trails und ein fürs richtige DH. Am besten noch die Standpumpe mit einpacken und immer schön den Luftdruck auf die Bodenverhältnisse anpassen.



Du bist ein richtiges Hirn. 

Ich meine, wenn man das Bike auch im Alltag nutzt oder sonst in der Stadt, dann kann man doch ohne Probleme Strassenräder draufmachen. Und am WE dann die Stollen und ab auf die Trails.

Zugegeben, ich selber mach das nicht so.  Ich bin eher der der glaubt für jeden Einsatzzweck ein anderes Bike zu brauchen. Die Folge ist, dass seit ich nen Singlespeeder habe, mein Alltagsradler mit Nexuskram nurnoch im Keller herumsteht. Das kommt wohl erst wieder im Herbst/Winter richtig auf die Strasse. Dann werde ich es liebevoll, das "Salzbike" nennen.


----------



## siq (29. Juli 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Ich meine, wenn man das Bike auch im Alltag nutzt oder sonst in der Stadt, dann kann man doch ohne Probleme Strassenräder draufmachen. Und am WE dann die Stollen und ab auf die Trails.



Nun, ich mach das zB. unter anderem äusserst erfolgreich so, da ich mein 26er HT auch für den täglichen Weg auf Arbeit auf der Strasse nutze und dabei eben (oder gerade deswegen) richtige Bremsen nicht missen will. Wayne's interessiert, kann mal in meinen Fotos schauen. Dafür danke ich übrigens dem 29er Hype, denn sonst hätte ich mir solche 622er Räder mit Scheibenbremsnaben selber zusammenzimmern müssen (weil das Standard ATB Zeug üblicherweise viel zu schwer und zu billig ist).


----------



## Wilddieb (29. Juli 2013)

Genau davon rede ich.


----------



## wallacexiv (30. Juli 2013)

Was machen wenn man sich ein neues Bike holen will? Bei 26 Zoll bleiben oder zu 650B greifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (30. Juli 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Was machen wenn man sich ein neues Bike holen will? Bei 26 Zoll bleiben oder zu 650B greifen?



Gute Frage 
Zum Glück stellte sich die Frage vorn nem Jahr noch nicht 

Obwohl ich bei nem bike was auf Zeit bewegt würde evtl zu 29 greifen würde, 
Sonst nur 650B wenn sicher wäre das 26" definitiv ausstirbt.

Also 26er, bin aber auch mit 172 cm nicht sonderlich groß


----------



## wallacexiv (30. Juli 2013)

Ich bin 183cm. 29 zoll ist mir nicht wendig genug. 650b würde ich nehmen, wüsste aber auch nicht welches model. Schwierig.


----------



## OliverB (30. Juli 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Was machen wenn man sich ein neues Bike holen will? Bei 26 Zoll bleiben oder zu 650B greifen?



kommt auf den Einsatzbereich an. Bei DH zumindest kein 29er Hochrad.
Hätte ich nicht ein 26" Spec bekommen, wäre es das 9.8 Remedy geworden.


----------



## dre (30. Juli 2013)

Tja, stehe auch gerade vor der Anschaffungsfrage.
Da es ein HT werden soll, zum Marathongebolze tendiere ich immer mal wieder zu einem 29er BMC. Aber irgendwie hÃ¤nge ich am 26er zumal ich dann bei denn Bikes im Keller quasi fast alle Teil quer tauschen kÃ¶nnte, Ersatzteile und GedÃ¶ns fÃ¼r 26 reichlich rumfliegen und und und.
Aber dann auch die Frage, was tun wenn die Teileversorgung immer schwerer wird? Das ganze Geraffel nix mehr wert ist und man es eigentlich nur noch verschenken kann. Dann jetzt fÃ¼r eine 26er evtl. noch mal 2,5 - 3 Kâ¬ rauswerfen?


----------



## rpnfan (30. Juli 2013)

Alle 3 Radgrößen (und weitere) hätten prinzpiell eine Berechtigung, _aber_ nicht in der Form wie die Hersteller aktuell die Bikes konstruieren und für alle Rahmengrößen die gleiche Radgröße benutzen.

Es ist einfach Quatsch zu behaupten, dass größer besser ist, denn es ist in erster Linie größer.  Ob das besser oder auch schlechter ist, hängt vom Einsatzzweck und der gesamten Geo und damit auch dem Verhältnis zur Körpergröße ab.

Siehe auch Der "Schluss-mit-der-Laberei-Thread": 29er, breite Lenker... -> Geo muss passen

Problem ist im Moment, dass die Industrie vorgaukelt, dass 29er und 27,5er generell besser seien. Die wollen halt neues verkaufen. Wenn die an einer Verbesserung interessiert wären, dann würde man z. B. auch mal Kurbeln mit zur Körpergröße passenden Längen produzieren und die Kurbelmaße deutlicher an Fahrer- (und natürlich auich damit die Rahmen-) größe anpassen... Wird aber nicht gemacht, denn es soll in erster Linie billig in der Herstellung sein, damit der Gewinn maximiert wird.


----------



## Wilddieb (30. Juli 2013)

Ja das klingt logisch. Aber weil eben jeder Mensch individuell ist, kann man halt nicht ein gleiches Modell mit z.B. unterschiedlichen Kurbellängen anbieten. Manche Hersteller, wie z.B. Cube, sprengen mit ihrem Angebot so schon jeden vernünftigen Rahmen. 
Es gibt manche Kurbeln auch in unterschiedlichen Längen und mit unterschiedlichen Kettenblattgrössen, genauso die Kassetten. Aber das hängt keiner an die grosse Glocke. Im MTB Bereich haben sich halt bestimmte Masse als Standard etabliert und es liegt am Fahrer/Käufer, es dann zu individualisieren.
Bei den Rädern ist er halt etwas problematischer, deshalb auch ein grösseres Thema. Die Hersteller müssen daran ihre ganzen Rahmengeometrien und Gabellängen usw. orientieren, also wenn man es verkaufen will, dann muss man es auch pushen. Vom wirtschaftlichen Standpunkt verstehe ich den ganzen Hype. Sie wollen es eben verkaufen und prinzipiell ist gegen andere Radgrössen auch nichts einzuwenden.
Aber man muss schon recht naiv sein wenn man glaubt grösser ist besser. Man muss damit fahren und es muss einem passen. 
Ein kompetenter Verkäufer wird einem nur zu einem 29er raten, wenn es auch passt, z.B. Körpergrösse und Einsatzzweck.


----------



## Bench (30. Juli 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Was machen wenn man sich ein neues Bike holen will? Bei 26 Zoll bleiben oder zu 650B greifen?



Kommt, imho ganz drauf an, welches Bike man im Auge hat und in welchem Radumfang es das gibt.

Ich zB hab vor nicht allzulanger Zeit mit einem Bergamont Threesome geliebäugelt, das hätte es in 650B gegeben. Mir egal. Jetzt hab ich einen gebrauchten Pitch-Rahmen geholt, da passt nur 26". Mir egal. 

Ärgerlich wirds dann erst, wenn das Pitch am Ende ist und ich meinen LRS in n neuen Rahmen mitnehmen will und es gibt nur noch 650B


----------



## wallacexiv (30. Juli 2013)

Ich finde z.B. das YT Wicked 650B ganz nett (hauptsächlich die Ausstattung), allerdings ist das Oberrohr mit 600mm zu kurz. Die 650B Norcos sind auch fein, aber bei der Ausstattung zu teuer.

Einen guten 26" LRS habe ich allerdings auch.


----------



## trailterror (30. Juli 2013)

Die verherrlichung und die penetrante aufdrängung von 650B ist gaaaanz furchtbar.

Immer wieder werden die im vergleich zu 26' minimalen pro argumente aufgeführt und bis ins balanglose ausgedehnt.

Was ist mit dem steifigkeitsnachteil, den längeren kettenstreben/radstand den konstruktionseinschränkungen, dem minus an beschleunigung, dem gewicht.....es kotzt mich an, dass darüber kein wort verloren geht. 

Bei den 26ern gabs halt nix mehr zum melken, das muss man einen längst vergessenen kram wieder auspacken, ein bisserl aufpoliern und ihn als gold verkaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (30. Juli 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Die verherrlichung und die penetrante aufdrängung von 650B ist gaaaanz furchtbar.
> 
> Immer wieder werden die im vergleich zu 26' minimalen pro argumente aufgeführt und bis ins balanglose ausgedehnt.
> 
> ...



Die Bikebravos brauchen auch Frischfleisch, bevor sie noch was vernünftiges Schreiben müssen!!  

Popcorn und Bier ... nicht Aufregen ... Ferienzeit !!

Jeder muss halt sein Lehrgeld bezahlen. So ist es, war es und bleibt es. ;-)


----------



## mw.dd (30. Juli 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Was machen wenn man sich ein neues Bike holen will? Bei 26 Zoll bleiben oder zu 650B greifen?





dre schrieb:


> ...
> Aber dann auch die Frage, was tun wenn die Teileversorgung immer schwerer wird? Das ganze Geraffel nix mehr wert ist und man es eigentlich nur noch verschenken kann. Dann jetzt für eine 26er evtl. noch mal 2,5 - 3 K rauswerfen?



Wenn sich Neuradkäufer 650B zulegen aus Angst, das es bald keine Reifen in 26" mehr gibt, ist das Ziel erreicht und die Diskussion hier kann beendet werden.


----------



## 18hls86 (30. Juli 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn sich Neuradkäufer 650B zulegen aus Angst, das es bald keine Reifen in 26" mehr gibt, ist das Ziel erreicht und die Diskussion hier kann beendet werden.



Ich hab Dich durchschaut! 

Du bist ein Optimist. Der T wird durch das Schlusslicht beendet, dadurch das es uns sagt, dass jetzt alles klar ist! 

In einer weit entfernten Galaxie ....


----------



## Wilddieb (30. Juli 2013)

Grundsätzlich kann man auch bei bewährten Produkten bleiben. Kann auch gut sein, dass der 650B Spuk in zwei Jahren wieder vorbei ist und dann ist man genauso angeschissen mit dem Exot im Keller.

Also einfach kaufen was einem besser passt, Spass haben beim Riden und sich überaschen lassen wie es sich entwickelt.

Ich klinke mich hier mal aus. Für mich ist Disskusionsende mit dem Thema.


----------



## 18hls86 (30. Juli 2013)

Optimist !! 

Heute ist nicht aller Tage, "Du" kommst wieder keine Frage !! 

Wer braucht noch Popcorn oder vielleicht ein Bier? 

Und weiter geht's mit ...


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (31. Juli 2013)

Entspannt Euch ! Die Marketingleute der Bikeindustrie werden in drei Jahren wieder in blumigen Begriffen die bereits genannten Vorteile der 26er anpreisen und uns schon "erklären", warum man für diese oder jene Streckenbeschaffenheit dann doch unbedingt ein 26er braucht!

In diesem Sinne: Totgesagte leben länger!

Ich  mein 26er ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (31. Juli 2013)

Ich denke ja eher, dass auch 29" letztendlich von 650B gefressen wird...


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. Juli 2013)

Giant sieht das wohl auch so. 26er tot, 29er eventuell tot in ein paar Jahren und die Zukunft gehört 27.5: 
http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/whats-happening-29er-market-so-confused-867821.html

(Wunderbar unaufgeregter Diskussionsstrang)


----------



## R.C. (31. Juli 2013)

rpnfan schrieb:


> Wenn die an einer Verbesserung interessiert wären, dann würde man z. B. auch mal Kurbeln mit zur Körpergröße passenden Längen produzieren und die Kurbelmaße deutlicher an Fahrer- (und natürlich auich damit die Rahmen-) größe anpassen...



Das ist ein alter Mythos, dass das wirklich was bringt. Es wurde schon vor Jahrzehnten bei den BMX-Racern das Gegenteil bewiesen, den Hebelvorteil der laengeren Kurbel haben _alle_ praktisch mit einer angepassten Uebersetzung ausgeglichen, sodass nur der Nachteil der laengeren Kurbel uebrigblieb. 
Am meisten Kraft brachte man auch mit sehr kurzen Kurbeln auf die Achse, IIRC <<160mm.

Und nein, das waren alles keine Kinder


----------



## 18hls86 (31. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Giant sieht das wohl auch so. 26er tot, 29er eventuell tot in ein paar Jahren und die Zukunft gehört 27.5:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/whats-happening-29er-market-so-confused-867821.html
> 
> (Wunderbar unaufgeregter Diskussionsstrang)



Du magst es gern entspannt?

Ich mag auch gerne mal ein bisschen Chili.

Der Ofen muss Brennen, sonst wird es mir zu kalt.

Bis denn, ...


----------



## siq (31. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Giant sieht das wohl auch so. 26er tot, 29er eventuell tot in ein paar Jahren und die Zukunft gehört 27.5:



Genau, darum kann man ja auch gleich wieder beim 559 (26) bleiben, da der Unterschied zu 584 (650B/27.5) - gleiche Bereifung und Setup vorausgesetzt - praktisch nichtig ist. Wie gesagt, ob etwas mehr oder weniger für welchen Einsatzzweck und Fahrer taugt, hängt viel mehr von der Geo bzw. Bike, den Reifen selbst, deren Luftdruck und der Felgenmaulweite ab. Die Felgenringgrösse (559,584,622) spielt eine weitaus geringere Rolle als wie viele - inkl. der Bikendustrie - meinen möchten.
Insofern hat man ja jetzt viel mehr Auswahl und Qual. Schauen wir mal was sich durchsetzen, bzw. vom Markt angenommen werden wird.


----------



## bronks (31. Juli 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Das ist ein alter Mythos, dass das wirklich was bringt. Es wurde schon vor Jahrzehnten bei den BMX-Racern das Gegenteil bewiesen, den Hebelvorteil der laengeren Kurbel haben _alle_ praktisch mit einer angepassten Uebersetzung ausgeglichen, sodass nur der Nachteil der laengeren Kurbel uebrigblieb ...


Ja, genau! BMX, Bahnsprint ... ...   Blos keine Untersuchung bei einem langen Bergzeitfahren machen. Natürlich, wie immer, nur zwergwüchsige Wichte mit kurzen Stummelhaxen auf die Räder setzen.




R.C. schrieb:


> ... Am meisten Kraft brachte man auch mit sehr kurzen Kurbeln auf die Achse, IIRC <<160mm. Und nein, das waren alles keine Kinder


Da gibt es noch eine andere Untersuchung, bei der man herausgestellt hat, daß eine 145er Kurbel, die meiste Leistung aus einem rausholt. Natülich auch nur Kurzstrecke mit wenigen Minuten Tretarbeit. Selbstverständlich, wie immer, hat man zwergwüchsige Wichte mit kurzen Stummelhaxen auf die Räder gesetzt.


----------



## 18hls86 (31. Juli 2013)

Die Bikeindustrie und Ihre User. Ist und bleibt ein Katz und Maus Spiel.

Like "Tom and Jerry" !! 

Wer kennt das eigentlich heute noch? Ich denke sehr viele.

Zum Glück !! So viel zur Entspannung !!


----------



## R.C. (31. Juli 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> Ja, genau! BMX, Bahnsprint ... ...   Blos keine Untersuchung bei einem langen Bergzeitfahren machen. Natürlich, wie immer, nur zwergwüchsige Wichte mit kurzen Stummelhaxen auf die Räder setzen.



Du kannst dir auch die Untersuchungen der Rennradfahrer dazu ansehen, allerdings sind die fuers _echte_ MTB irrelevanter als BMX, kommen aber AFAIK zu den gleichen Ergebnissen. Die ideale Kadenz ueber laengere Zeit ist nun einmal eine rel. Hohe, also sind kuerzere Kurbeln schon einmal insofern im Vorteil. 

Und selbstverstaendlich hat man genau nicht nur Zwerge fuer die Versuche genommen, die Idee, dass grosse Leute von laengeren Kurbeln mehr profitieren wuerden gab es ja schon damals.

Dass irgendjemand persoenlich mit laengeren Kurbeln besser zurecht kommt bzw. diese lieber hat, kann durchaus sein, nur ist das dann reine persoenliche Praeferenz - genau wie etwa bei 26 vs. 27.5 vs. 29.



bronks schrieb:


> Da gibt es noch eine andere Untersuchung, bei der man herausgestellt hat, daß eine 145er Kurbel, die meiste Leistung aus einem rausholt. Natülich auch nur Kurzstrecke mit wenigen Minuten Tretarbeit. Selbstverständlich, wie immer, hat man zwergwüchsige Wichte mit kurzen Stummelhaxen auf die Räder gesetzt.



Womit wir wieder bei 'Ergebnisse, die meiner Meinung zuwiderlaufen' waeren, insofern passt das wunderbar in diesen Thread


----------



## fone (31. Juli 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Was machen wenn man sich ein neues Bike holen will? Bei 26 Zoll bleiben oder zu 650B greifen?



die frage stellt sich doch fürs neue modelljahr gar nicht mehr.
26 zoll wird doch in bestimmten bereichen kaum noch verkauft.


----------



## bronks (31. Juli 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> ... Untersuchungen der Rennradfahrer ... Und selbstverstaendlich hat man genau nicht nur Zwerge fuer die Versuche genommen, die Idee, dass grosse Leute von laengeren Kurbeln mehr profitieren wuerden gab es ja schon damals ...


Hast Du zufällig einen Link zu einer solchen Untersuchung, bei der auch Leute mit längeren Beinen auf die Räder gesetzt wurden?

Und v.a.: Welcher Profirennradler hat überhaupt lange Beine? Erstaunlicherweise ist bei 90cm Innenbeinlänge so ziemlich Ende, obwohl die Jungs teilweise 2m groß sind. Deren Beine sind tatsächlich kürzer, als die halbe Körpergröße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (31. Juli 2013)

man könnte jetzt aber auch billigst gebrauchte Komponenten bzw. einen Rahmen kaufen. 26er Sachen bekommt man wirklich billig. Zumindest im Segment HT und Race/Touren-FS


----------



## trailterror (31. Juli 2013)

@Wallacevic

Was möchtest du denn gern: Cc, AM, ED.....?


----------



## R.C. (31. Juli 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> Hast Du zufällig einen Link zu einer solchen Untersuchung, bei der auch Leute mit längeren Beinen auf die Räder gesetzt wurden?



Leider nein, habe auch keine Lust genauer zu suchen. Fuer mich ist das seit den fruehen 90ern bekannt, seitdem hat mich das nicht mehr interessiert (ich fahre die Kurbelarmlaenge sowieso abhaengig von 'aeusseren' Gegebenheiten).

Auf die Schnelle (ohne irgendeine Kontrolle des Inhalts) habe ich nur das da gefunden: http://myworldfromabicycle.blogspot.co.at/2010/08/dude-your-crank-lengths-fine-you-just.html, die Ergebnisse von '"Myth and Science in Cycling:  Crank Length and Pedaling Technique" by James C. Martin PhD, NeuroMuscular Function Lab, The University of Utah'.


----------



## dre (31. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> man könnte jetzt aber auch billigst gebrauchte Komponenten bzw. einen Rahmen kaufen. 26er Sachen bekommt man wirklich billig. Zumindest im Segment HT und Race/Touren-FS



Der Idee bin ich auch schon nachgegangen. Top ausgestattete 26er HT´s sind z.B. in der Größe L leider oftmals ausverkauft. Und das war´s dann wohl auch.


----------



## wallacexiv (31. Juli 2013)

fone schrieb:


> die frage stellt sich doch fürs neue modelljahr gar nicht mehr.
> 26 zoll wird doch in bestimmten bereichen kaum noch verkauft.



Gibt schon noch Anbieter für 26 Zoll, Radon z.B.



trailterror schrieb:


> @Wallacevic
> 
> Was möchtest du denn gern: Cc, AM, ED.....?



AM, 150mm hinten und vorn wären optimal.


----------



## 18hls86 (31. Juli 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Du kannst dir auch die Untersuchungen der Rennradfahrer dazu ansehen, allerdings sind die fuers _echte_ MTB irrelevanter als BMX, kommen aber AFAIK zu den gleichen Ergebnissen. Die ideale Kadenz ueber laengere Zeit ist nun einmal eine rel. Hohe, also sind kuerzere Kurbeln schon einmal insofern im Vorteil.
> 
> Und selbstverstaendlich hat man genau nicht nur Zwerge fuer die Versuche genommen, die Idee, dass grosse Leute von laengeren Kurbeln mehr profitieren wuerden gab es ja schon damals.
> 
> ...



 Ride on ...


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. Juli 2013)

Wunderbar!


----------



## 18hls86 (31. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Wunderbar!



Richtig gemein!! 

Aber im Ernst, manche Sachen sind halt wirklich eine Endlosschleife.

Vergessen, nicht Wissen?, Erörtern, Diskutieren, Erkennen, Genießen .... Vergessen ...

Fällt Dir irgendetwas auf?

Wer siegt? Die Gelassenheit? Unter Umständen schon.

So what? 

Und weiter geht's mit frohem Mute und frischem Wind ...

Have fun !!


----------



## bronks (31. Juli 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> ... Auf die Schnelle (ohne irgendeine Kontrolle des Inhalts) habe ich nur das da gefunden: http://myworldfromabicycle.blogspot.co.at/2010/08/dude-your-crank-lengths-fine-you-just.html, die Ergebnisse von '"Myth and Science in Cycling:  Crank Length and Pedaling Technique" by James C. Martin PhD, NeuroMuscular Function Lab, The University of Utah'.


Ja! Steht doch alles drin: Die beste "Leg/Crank Length vs. Power" liegt bei 0,2. Das bedeutet soviel, daß man pro Meter Beine 20cm an Kurbellänge braucht.

Die übrigen Diagramme und Aussagen bestätigen, wie klein der Autor sein muß und wie kurz seine Beine wohl sind, denn er gibt keine konkreten Daten an ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (31. Juli 2013)

Hier noch der entsprechende Artikel zu Giants Entscheidung. 

http://reviews.mtbr.com/giant-fully-commited-to-27-5-for-2014

Mit dabei viele bunte Bildchen, die das Verkaufen leichter machen sollen. Z.B.












und noch mehr.

ceterum censeo ... wunderbar:


----------



## 18hls86 (31. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Hier noch der entsprechende Artikel zu Giants Entscheidung.
> 
> http://reviews.mtbr.com/giant-fully-commited-to-27-5-for-2014
> 
> ...



 Schauen wir mal. Also bis zum nächsten Gefecht, Bruder! 

Ich freu mich drauf.  Mach's gut und nicht zuviel Bier trinken. 

Hochachtungsvoll, Jürgen


----------



## fone (31. Juli 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Gibt schon noch Anbieter für 26 Zoll, Radon z.B.


ah, stimmt.
canyon, cube, ghost etc. vermutlich auch zum großteil? 

moment! haben die schon ihre modelljahre 2014 präsentiert?

ich find die 27,5 optik durchaus gut, bin 1,85 - mir kanns also eigentlich wurscht sein - wenns nur nicht so unnötig wäre und dann nix mehr zusammenpasst.

kriegt man eigentlich einen 26er schlauch in ein 27.5er laufrad gepfriemelt?


----------



## R.C. (31. Juli 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> Ja! Steht doch alles drin: Die beste "Leg/Crank Length vs. Power" liegt bei 0,2. Das bedeutet soviel, daß man pro Meter Beine 20cm an Kurbellänge braucht.



Und den naechsten Satz von wegen 'Dr. Martin's data shows that "170 mm cranks would compromise the power of the shortest and tallest riders by AT MOST 0.5%'. ignorieren wir mal 
Oder anders gesagt: der Unterschied ist unter diesem Aspekt voellig irrelevant.


----------



## R.C. (31. Juli 2013)

fone schrieb:


> kriegt man eigentlich einen 26er schlauch in ein 27.5er laufrad gepfriemelt?



Nachdem man einen 26er Schlauch in 29er Reifen fahren kann ...


----------



## fone (31. Juli 2013)

wenn das so ist  dann vermutlich auch in 27,5. das ist doch schon mal was.
muss man nur noch etwas mit dem teppichmesser an die reifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. Juli 2013)

Ach was, da braucht man nur ein bißchen Kraft. Die Leute, die immer erzählen, sie könnten ohne Reifenheber jeden Reifen auf jede Felge montieren, auch am Rennrad, sind hier gefragt.


----------



## siq (31. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


>



Super, in dieser theoretischen Bildchendarstellung wird das Wichtigste völlig ausser acht gelassen. Nämlich die Reifen und Setup bzw. dessen  Walkeigenschaften, sowie dem Untergrund selbst. Es fährt ja wohl niemand auf dem starren Felgenring. 
Kein Wunder faseln manche lieber als biken zu gehen.


----------



## wallacexiv (31. Juli 2013)

Ich denke fast mit einem 26 Zöller aus dem MJ 2013 kann man ein echtes Schnäppchen machen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. Juli 2013)

siq schrieb:


> Super, in dieser theoretischen Bildchendarstellung wird das Wichtigste völlig ausser acht gelassen. Nämlich die Reifen und Setup bzw. dessen  Walkeigenschaften, sowie dem Untergrund selbst. Es fährt ja wohl niemand auf dem starren Felgenring.
> Kein Wunder faseln manche lieber als biken zu gehen.



sind ja auch Werbebildchen der Marketingabteilung und nicht Bestandteile einer Maschinenbauvorlesung


----------



## 18hls86 (31. Juli 2013)

siq schrieb:


> Super, in dieser theoretischen Bildchendarstellung wird das Wichtigste völlig ausser acht gelassen. Nämlich die Reifen und Setup bzw. dessen  Walkeigenschaften, sowie dem Untergrund selbst. Es fährt ja wohl niemand auf dem starren Felgenring.
> Kein Wunder faseln manche lieber als biken zu gehen.



Nur nicht Aufregen! 

Es wird immer Leute geben die sich im Detail verlieren. So lange sie nicht, in Ihrer Euphorie, eine Gottesdienstveranstaltung machen, ist das auch nicht schlimm.

Wenn nicht, kann es halt peinlich werden.
Aber wem ist das nicht schon einmal passiert?
Ist halt dann einfach passiert.

Überbewerten würde ich das nicht.
Außerdem werden diese abtrünnigen Elektronen wieder durch die Gemeinschaft eingefangen.

Zurück im Leben, fällt mir da nur ein. 

Somit kann es nie langweilig werden. 

Positives Denken ist vielleicht der neueste Trend. (?) ....


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. Juli 2013)

bla bla blubb


----------



## wallacexiv (31. Juli 2013)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Ignore



Ignore


----------



## 18hls86 (31. Juli 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Alter, was hast du geraucht?



Nichts, zum Glück !! 

Ich amüsiere mich nur ein bisschen. Ist halt mal eine interessante Abwechslung für mich.

Wird's langweilig, bin ich wieder weg ...

Vielleicht mache ich auch mal wieder Urlaub in Holland.

Aber, wenn ich hier so lese besser nicht !! 

So have fun ...


----------



## Nash (31. Juli 2013)

An sich soll doch jeder fahren was er möchte, solange man dem Kunden aber auch die Wahl lässt! Werden von den einzelnen Herstellern jetzt komplette Produktlinien nur noch auf einen Standard umgestellt, zwingt man den Kunden ja förmlich dazu sich den neuen Standard zukaufen, was ich ziemlich mies finde. Ich hoffe so mancher Bikehersteller lässt daneben noch das gute alte 26Zoll-Maß weiterleben und tritt den Anderen damit kräftig in den Arsch!

Das es nun plötzlich keine Teile mehr für 26 Zoll geben soll halte ich für übertrieben. Ich meine was mehrere Jahrzehnte gebaut wurde, wird nicht von heut auf morgen aussterben. Und solange sich die neuen Standards nicht in solchen Sportarten wie Dirt, Slopestyle, FR oder DH durchsetzen, wird es auch weiterhin noch Teile dafür geben.


----------



## turbokeks (31. Juli 2013)

Für mich ist 27,5" pure Abzocke. Selbst viele Hersteller räumen ja inzwischen ein, dass es so gut wie keine erfahrbaren Vorteile gegenüber 26" gibt. Der größte Vorteil scheint inzwischen zu sein, dass es keine gravierenden Nachteile gibt. Insofern zwingt man den mit 29" begonnen Hype um größere Laufräder jetzt einfach jedem Biker auf und füllt die Kassen. 

Komponentenhersteller praktizieren dies ja schon seit Jahren mehr als erfolgreich. Jedes Jahr gibt es neue Dämpfer, Antriebe, Bremsen, Sattelstützen, etc. welche die Vorjahresmodelle zu Fehlentwicklungen degradieren. Nun gilt das halt gleich fürs ganze Bike.

Parallel werden die diffizilen "Bike-Kategorien", die den Kunden mit großem Eifer die letzten Jahren eingeimpft wurden, neu gemischt. Da wird dann ein 27,5" mit 150mm schnell zum "Enduro" und der Fahrer fühlt sich quasi schon für die Starterliste des nächsten DH WC-Laufs gesetzt - vor ein paar Monaten wäre so eine Ansage hier noch in der Luft zerrissen worden. 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (31. Juli 2013)

Nash schrieb:


> Das es nun plötzlich keine Teile mehr für 26 Zoll geben soll halte ich für übertrieben. Ich meine was mehrere Jahrzehnte gebaut wurde, wird nicht von heut auf morgen aussterben. Und solange sich die neuen Standards nicht in solchen Sportarten wie Dirt, Slopestyle, FR oder DH durchsetzen, wird es auch weiterhin noch Teile dafür geben.



Versuch ma noch Teile für ein 25,4" Lenkerklemmung zu bekommen. Bei den Großen findest du da Reste und das wars. Genauso is 650B schonmal ausgestorben in Europa. Bei den Laufrädern wird das eben auch kommen. Hochwertige Laufräder vom Großhersteller gibts dann eben nur noch in 29" und 650B und fertig. Lange werden die sich nicht damit abmühen 3Größen zu fertigen.


----------



## aibeekey (31. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Wunderbar!



 und ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige, der es nicht mehr aushält 

zum thema:

mir is das relativ latz, mein rahmen is von 2009 und wirds noch ne zeit machen. meine laufräder von letztem sommer. was mich aber zusätzlich zu meinem enduro reizen würde: ein 29er AM hardtail mit ~130-140mm federweg. gibts nur leider (noch) nicht in (für mich) 'bezahlbar'


----------



## corra (31. Juli 2013)

ich mach da nicht mit ! das ja wie 24 zoll bmx oder 26 zoll rennrad 

nur halt das diese nummer mit nem justin bieber hype der bravo gleichzustellen ist


----------



## rpnfan (31. Juli 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Das ist ein alter Mythos, dass das wirklich was bringt. Es wurde schon vor Jahrzehnten bei den BMX-Racern das Gegenteil bewiesen, den Hebelvorteil der laengeren Kurbel haben _alle_ praktisch mit einer angepassten Uebersetzung ausgeglichen, sodass nur der Nachteil der laengeren Kurbel uebrigblieb.
> Am meisten Kraft brachte man auch mit sehr kurzen Kurbeln auf die Achse, IIRC <<160mm.



Ich hab' nirgendwo geschrieben, dass lange Kurbeln besser sind. Aussage war, dass die Geometrie, einschließlich Kurbellänge an Körpergröße und Einsatzzweck angepasst sein muss. Allerdings -- und das ist das Problem -- lässt sich nicht so einfach sauber testen, welche Kurbellänge "besser" ist. Siehe die Links zu den Artikeln von Lennard Zinn unter [1].


----------



## rpnfan (31. Juli 2013)

fone schrieb:


> die frage stellt sich doch fürs neue modelljahr gar nicht mehr.
> 26 zoll wird doch in bestimmten bereichen kaum noch verkauft.



Das ist in gewissem Sinn das Problem, dass die Auswahl an manchen stellen kleiner wird. Zum Beispiel ein Specialized Epic in 26 Zoll ist 'n schön agiles Trail-Bike -- 'n 29er Epic ist das nicht mehr. Ich rede nicht von "Rennen", sondern von einem Trail-Bike welches auf winkligen Pfaden Spaß macht. Klar gibt es Leute, die die andere Geo des 29er bevorzugen, aber eben auch anders herum.


----------



## dj_holgie (31. Juli 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Die meisten fahren ja eh nicht im Gelände, deswegen jetzt diese Trekking MTB. In der Großstadt ist sowas optimal mit breiten Slicks wie Big Apple.
> Und hier am Land gibts auch kaum Gelände, der einzige Weg hier wo ein Fully nützlich wäre, da haben die ein Radverbot Schild hingestellt



Frustriert? Grad im groben Gelände spielen größere Reifen ihre Vorteile am meisten aus. Ich tippe mal darauf das 99% der Leute die sich hier groß aufregen es noch nicht mal ausprobiert haben. Hier gehts doch mehr um eine theoretische Glaubensfrage als um was in der Praxis wirklich Vorteile bringt.


----------



## mw.dd (31. Juli 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> ... Ich tippe mal darauf das 99% der Leute die sich hier groß aufregen es noch nicht mal ausprobiert haben. ...



Ich tippe, das 90% der 29er Fahrer nie beide Laufradgrößen unter ansonsten identischen Bedingungen getestet haben und auch den Unterschied in einem "Blindtest" nicht erfahren würden; die Kaufentscheidung wurde sicher wesentlich stärker von diversen Tests und Theorien sowie dem Marketing der Hersteller als von ausführlichen Testfahrten beeinflusst 

Und damit sich das jetzt nicht so negativ liest: Ich habe eine Probefahrt mit einem 29er HT gemacht und denke über eine Anschaffung nach


----------



## dj_holgie (31. Juli 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich tippe, das 90% der 29er Fahrer nie beide Laufradgrößen unter ansonsten identischen Bedingungen getestet haben und auch den Unterschied in einem "Blindtest" nicht erfahren würden



Bei den Gelegenheitsfahrern kann das schon sein, die sich vom Fahrradladen um die Ecke beraten lassen ("der neuste Schrei, das müssen Sie unbedingt gefahren seien"), aber ich rede von den passionierten Hobbyfahrern. Und da denke ich eben schon, dass sich viele NACH einer Probefahrt bewusst für größere Räder entscheiden.


----------



## mw.dd (31. Juli 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> ... aber ich rede von den passionierten Hobbyfahrern. Und da denke ich eben schon, dass sich viele NACH einer Probefahrt bewusst für größere Räder entscheiden.



Wie heißt nochmal der psychologische Effekt, wegen dem die größeren Räder gefühlt besser über Hindernisse rollen, nur weil sie das theoretisch tun sollten und bei anderen angeblich auch tun? Ich behaupte hier mal ganz frei, das dieser Effekt bei ambitionierten Hobbyfahrern besonders ausgeprägt auftritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (31. Juli 2013)

marx. schrieb:


> und ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige, der es nicht mehr aushält
> 
> zum thema:
> 
> mir is das relativ latz, mein rahmen is von 2009 und wirds noch ne zeit machen. meine laufräder von letztem sommer. was mich aber zusätzlich zu meinem enduro reizen würde: ein 29er AM hardtail mit ~130-140mm federweg. gibts nur leider (noch) nicht in (für mich) 'bezahlbar'



Hast einen Freund gefunden ?

Freut mich für Dich! 

Und jetzt bloß nicht persönlich werden, sonst nehmen wir euch noch euer geliebtes 29'er weg.

Oder noch besser, wir machen es zu "ATB". 

Ihr versteht überhaupt keinen Spaß. Ist irgendwie unsympathisch und langweilig.

Aber zum Glück nicht mein Problem.

Gerade wegen euch, habe ich meinen Spaß. 

Danke. Bis denn ....


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. August 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wie heißt nochmal der psychologische Effekt, wegen dem die größeren Räder gefühlt besser über Hindernisse rollen, nur weil sie das theoretisch tun sollten und bei anderen angeblich auch tun? Ich behaupte hier mal ganz frei, das dieser Effekt bei ambitionierten Hobbyfahrern besonders ausgeprägt auftritt



es ist also reine Einbildung, wenn es damit (a.u.) recht unkonfortabel ist, auf Kopfsteinpflaster, Feldwegen, o.ä. zu fahren? Also doch als nur Kopfsache. Werde mein Enduro einpacken und zukünftig mit dem BMX Rad die verwinkelten bayerischen Bergtrails runterdüsen. So ein BMX ist nämlich total agil und wendig.


----------



## mw.dd (1. August 2013)

@_Stefan_
Entschuldige meine unpräzise Schreibweise. Ich hatte vorausgesetzt, das jeder weiß, das es bei meinen Anmerkungen entsprechend dem Threadtitel um 26" <-> 27,5" <-> 29" geht...

Edith verschenkt übrigens an jeden, der einen Grund außer der Laufradgröße findet, aus dem sich das gezeigte Klapprad auf "verwinkelten bayrischen Bergtrails" bescheiden fährt, ein Eis zum Selbstkostenpreis.


----------



## 18hls86 (1. August 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> es ist also reine Einbildung, wenn es damit (a.u.) recht unkonfortabel ist, auf Kopfsteinpflaster, Feldwegen, o.ä. zu fahren? Also doch als nur Kopfsache. Werde mein Enduro einpacken und zukünftig mit dem BMX Rad die verwinkelten bayerischen Bergtrails runterdüsen. So ein BMX ist nämlich total agil und wendig.



Na also, geht doch!  Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg.

Du bist auch so eine Endlosschleife.

Du wirst mich aber mit "Deinem Virus" nicht infizieren !! 

Sonst werde ich auch noch ein Missionar und darauf habe ich zur Zeit einfach keinen Bock.

Have a nice time and ride with a smile .... 

Ich hoffe es gibt auch entspannte 29'er, aber möchte es eigentlich schon gar nicht mehr wissen.


----------



## fone (1. August 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ach was, da braucht man nur ein bißchen Kraft. Die Leute, die immer erzählen, sie könnten ohne Reifenheber jeden Reifen auf jede Felge montieren, auch am Rennrad, sind hier gefragt.







rpnfan schrieb:


> Das ist in gewissem Sinn das Problem, dass die Auswahl an manchen stellen kleiner wird. Zum Beispiel ein Specialized Epic in 26 Zoll ist 'n schön agiles Trail-Bike -- 'n 29er Epic ist das nicht mehr. Ich rede nicht von "Rennen", sondern von einem Trail-Bike welches auf winkligen Pfaden Spaß macht. Klar gibt es Leute, die die andere Geo des 29er bevorzugen, aber eben auch anders herum.





fone schrieb:


> die frage stellt sich doch fürs neue modelljahr gar nicht mehr.
> 26 zoll wird doch in bestimmten bereichen kaum noch verkauft.


ich habe "verkauft" geschrieben und meinte "angeboten". es gibt einfach nur noch 27,5.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich tippe, das 90% der 29er Fahrer nie beide Laufradgrößen unter ansonsten identischen Bedingungen getestet haben und auch den Unterschied in einem "Blindtest" nicht erfahren würden;
> 
> Und damit sich das jetzt nicht so negativ liest: Ich habe eine Probefahrt mit einem 29er HT gemacht und denke über eine Anschaffung nach


doch, ich glaube schon, dass der gemeine biker einen unterschied zwischen 29 und 26 zoll merkt. (ich bin ziemlich gemein und merke es)

die umfrage bezieht sich doch aber explizit auf die umstellung von 26 auf 27,5, die im modelljahr 2014 bei vielen/einigen herstellern vollzogen wird.
nicht darauf, ob sich die gleichen bikes eines herstellers in 26 und 29 unterscheiden.


----------



## R.C. (1. August 2013)

rpnfan schrieb:


> Ich hab' nirgendwo geschrieben, dass lange Kurbeln besser sind.



Verzeih' mir meine Verkuerzung, dann eben, dass die Kurbellaenge stark (wenn die Beine zu kurz sind bzw. die Kurbeln am Boden anstossen wuerden sind sie z.B. logischerweise zu lang  von der Koerpergroesse abhaengen wuerde. 



rpnfan schrieb:


> Aussage war, dass die Geometrie, einschließlich Kurbellänge an Körpergröße und Einsatzzweck angepasst sein muss.



Beim Einsatzzweck bin ich bei dir, die Koerpergroesse (sofern es nicht um wirklich kleine Kinder geht) ist aber praktisch irrelevant. Es stimmt zwar wohl, dass die Formel mit dem Faktor von etwa 20% der Beinlaenge ideal waere, die Abweichung zu einer 'mitlleren' Kurbellaenge aber praktisch egal ist (bei geeigneter Uebersetzung). Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10818824&postcount=215

Was nicht heisst, dass nicht manche Leute trotzdem eine andere Kurbellaenge vorziehen (wuerden .



rpnfan schrieb:


> Allerdings -- und das ist das Problem -- lässt sich nicht so einfach sauber testen, welche Kurbellänge "besser" ist.



Doch, das laesst sich sogar relativ einfach messen.



rpnfan schrieb:


> Siehe die Links zu den Artikeln von Lennard Zinn unter [1].



Sorry, aber Zinn lebt unter anderem vom anfertigen von Customkurbeln.
Was nicht heisst, dass nicht trotzdem jeder sein Buch 'The Art of Mountain Bike Maintenance' (oder wie es genau heisst) haben sollte.

Aber so hat halt jeder sein persoenliches Placebo (und wenn es wirkt ist es doch phantastisch, ein Placebo hat schliesslich garantiert keine Nebenwirkungen! , fuer manche sind es eben 27.5er, um die Kurve zum Thema zurueck zu kratzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (1. August 2013)

Salute!
Ich bin 1,98m groß und habe mir nach vielen vielen Jahren auf 26" Bikes im Frühjahr ein 29" Hardtail gekauft und damit mein 26" Hardtail ersetzt. Dieses Bike benutze ich für ausgedehnte Touren auf Strassen, Wald- und Wiesenwegen und im moderaten (Trail)Gelände. Endlich habe ich das Gefühl, nicht mehr wie der Affe auf dem Schleifstein daherzukommen, sondern ein vernünftiges Verhältnis zwischen der Größe des Bikes und meiner Größe zu verspüren. Ob das Bike bessere Traktion hat und ob es besser über Hindernisse kommt, kann ich selbst nach mehreren Monaten und vielen Kilometern im Einsatz nicht mit letzter Sicherheit sagen, vielleicht ist das so.
Im Enduro-/AM-Bereich werde ich solange es geht, weiter mit meinem 26" Fully unterwegs sein. Wenn ich alleine an Spitzkehren und andere "schwierige" Stellen in Trails denke, würde ich da niemals mit einem 29er rumdoktern wollen (man bedenke da, was das bei Rahmengröße XL oder gar XXL für ein riesiges Bike sein würde...)
27,5" erachte ich als kläglichen Versuch der Industrie, einen zusätzlichen Standard zu etablieren, nur um den unschlüssigen Käufern eine Möglichkeit zu bieten, kein "veraltetes" 26" Produkt kaufen zu müssen und an der Eisdiele mit dem neuen Fahrrad "up to date" zu sein.
Unterm Strich bin ich der Meinung, dass sich das Angebot hierzu in den nächsten Jahren ganz von alleine einpendelt. Letztendlich haben es doch die Käufer in der Hand, ob sie sich von der Industrie zu stumpfsinnigen Laborratten degradieren lassen und jeden noch so sinnlosen Schrott kaufen, nur weils gerade hip ist, oder ob man seiner eigenen Einstellung treu bleibt.
MFG

PS: Was ich bis jetzt an dem Thread nicht verstanden habe, ist der Begriff "Herstellerstellung"...


----------



## 18hls86 (1. August 2013)

Ein entspannter 29'er.
Gibt es also doch. Erfreulich, dann weiß ich das jetzt auch. 

SG Jürgen


----------



## xrated (1. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Frustriert? Grad im groben Gelände spielen größere Reifen ihre Vorteile am meisten aus. Ich tippe mal darauf das 99% der Leute die sich hier groß aufregen es noch nicht mal ausprobiert haben. Hier gehts doch mehr um eine theoretische Glaubensfrage als um was in der Praxis wirklich Vorteile bringt.



Ich werd demnächst ein 28" Vorderrad am Starrbike probieren. Ohne Federung dürfte man wohl am ehesten sehen obs was bringt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. August 2013)

Bleibt die Reifendicke denn identisch? Wenn jetzt ein schmalerer reinkommt (wie bei vielen, die auf 650b-Laufräder im 26"-Rahmen umrüsten), wird's nicht besser, sondern schlechter.


----------



## 18hls86 (1. August 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Salute!
> 
> PS: Was ich bis jetzt an dem Thread nicht verstanden habe, ist der Begriff "Herstellerstellung"...



Du bist gut, ich habe ewig gebraucht, bis ich verstanden habe, dass die das ernsthaft diskutieren.
Sind halt die modernen Zeiten, da muss man nichts mehr verstehen. Man wird halt doch irgendwo immer bedient.
Ich hielt sie für Kiffer und sie mich für einen. 
Schon lange nicht mehr, auf diese Weise, so gut amüsiert.

Aber die meinen das alles irgendwo ziemlich ernst. 

Gibt mir immer noch schwer zu denken, aber auch zum Lachen.

Zum Glück !! 

P.S. Bei Deiner Frage kann Dir leider auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. Habe aber meine Vermutungen.


----------



## dj_holgie (1. August 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich werd demnächst ein 28" Vorderrad am Starrbike probieren. Ohne Federung dürfte man wohl am ehesten sehen obs was bringt.



Definitiv. Wobei ich nicht weiß wie es sich auswirkt wenn hinten noch ein 26" drin steckt. Bergabbremsen sicherlich einiges mehr an Gripp, aber Wiegetritt fahren kommt ja das gleiche bei raus.



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Bleibt die Reifendicke denn identisch? Wenn jetzt ein schmalerer reinkommt (wie bei vielen, die auf 650b-Laufräder im 26"-Rahmen umrüsten), wird's nicht besser, sondern schlechter.



Kommt drauf an welchen Reifen du käufst. Frickellösungen sind wohl nie optimal.


----------



## dj_holgie (1. August 2013)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Du bist gut, ich habe ewig gebraucht, bis ich verstanden habe, dass die das ernsthaft diskutieren.
> Sind halt die modernen Zeiten, da muss man nichts mehr verstehen. Man wird halt doch irgendwo immer bedient.
> Ich hielt sie für Kiffer und sie mich für einen.
> Schon lange nicht mehr, auf diese Weise, so gut amüsiert.
> ...



Nennt man sowas Humor? Ich weiß nicht was  genau für ein Mehrwert diese Beiträge haben sollen?! Ziemlich wirr.


----------



## wallacexiv (1. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Nennt man sowas Humor? Ich weiß nicht was  genau für ein Mehrwert diese Beiträge haben sollen?! Ziemlich wirr.



Lass ihn, er ist super schlau und super lustig.  

Ab mit ihm auf die Ignorierliste! 

Erinnert mich an ihn hier: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mhi8vLhTe0s"]OMG Alao - St. Pauli Rocks - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## 18hls86 (1. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Nennt man sowas Humor? Ich weiß nicht was  genau für ein Mehrwert diese Beiträge haben sollen?! Ziemlich wirr.



Ist Humor!!  Aber codiert. War auch nicht für Dich gedacht.

Ich bin halt schon eine ältere Generation und bin ebenfalls verwirrt und auch schockiert.

Aber Peace, Bruder! Bevor Du mich noch erschlägst. 

Ich habe aber schon meine ernsthafte Meinung mitgeteilt.

Außerdem wusste ich nicht, dass das Forum humorfrei ist oder sein sollte.

Ich lese nochmal in den Statuten nach. Bis denn ...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Nennt man sowas Humor? Ich weiß nicht was  genau für ein Mehrwert diese Beiträge haben sollen?! Ziemlich wirr.



Darum haben ihn hier im Thread jetzt auch schon mindestens 4 Leute auf ignore. Also einfach machen lassen. Und nicht zitieren. Scheint wohl irgendeinen Bruch gegeben zu haben, dass er auf einmal so aktiv ist und soviele wirre Beiträge verfasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (1. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Definitiv. Wobei ich nicht weiß wie es sich auswirkt wenn hinten noch ein 26" drin steckt. Bergabbremsen sicherlich einiges mehr an Gripp, aber Wiegetritt fahren kommt ja das gleiche bei raus.



Hinten hatte ich eigentlich nie ein Problem aber das Vorderrad hat mit der Gewichtsverteilung einen extrem blöden Auftrittswinkel so das man bei größeren Hindernissen eben mehr dagegen als drüber fährt. Ich erhoffe mir davon etwas geländegängigeres verhalten in der Ebene über Wurzeln.

Muss nur erstmal nen gebrauchten Reifen finden weil ich noch nicht 100% sicher bin ob da überhaupt 2,25" reinpassen und ich möchte auch ungern 2,25" 26" mit 2,1" 29er vergleichen.


----------



## 18hls86 (1. August 2013)

OK, bin weg. Ihr seit aber schon etwas empfindlich?

Für mich war es nur Entertainment. 

@ Geisterfahrer: du bist auch nur einer von vielen Gurus. ;-) und bitte nicht schon wieder ein Faß aufmachen. Bis denn ...


----------



## DerBergschreck (2. August 2013)

turbokeks schrieb:


> Für mich ist 27,5" pure Abzocke.



Klar: die 27,5" Hersteller buchen ganz dreist vom Girokonto jedes Mountainbikers pauschal erst mal EUR 500,- ab. Haben sie bei mir erst gestern getan. Dagegen kann man rein gar nichts tun.


----------



## DerBergschreck (2. August 2013)

marx. schrieb:


> was mich aber zusätzlich zu meinem enduro reizen würde: ein 29er AM hardtail mit ~130-140mm federweg. gibts nur leider (noch) nicht in (für mich) 'bezahlbar'



Kona Taro oder Honzo ist doch ziemlich bezahlbar.
Singular Buzzard oder das On One Teil sind doch vom Preis her auch akzeptabel. 2Soulcycles Quarterhorse ist da schon etwas hochpreisiger.


----------



## aibeekey (2. August 2013)

bazahlbar schon, aber gemessen an aktuellen preisen der versender 26" hardtails nicht grad günstig.

irgendwann mal.... 29" hardtail, 120mm reba oder sektor, deore/slx mix, crossride für die obligatorischen 999 euro. mal sehen, obs tatsächlich soweit kommt. ich habs nich eilig 

(gäbs eigentlich von canyon eh schon fast in form des grand canyon al für 1099. aber selbst wenn man die gabel noch 20mm rausholt, kommt man nur auf nen lenkwinkel von 69°, bin zwar noch kein 29er gefahren, aber ich glaub ich hätte trotzdem lieber was in die richtung 67°)


----------



## turbokeks (2. August 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> ...die 27,5" Hersteller buchen ganz dreist vom Girokonto jedes Mountainbikers pauschal erst mal EUR 500,- ab. Haben sie bei mir erst gestern getan...


Das ist dann ja echt doppelt ärgerlich für dich 



MfG
turbokeks


----------



## dj_holgie (3. August 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Klar: die 27,5" Hersteller buchen ganz dreist vom Girokonto jedes Mountainbikers pauschal erst mal EUR 500,- ab. Haben sie bei mir erst gestern getan. Dagegen kann man rein gar nichts tun.


----------



## subdiver (4. August 2013)

Meine Frau möchte ein neues sportliches Fully.

Nun stellt sich für Sie die Frage, jetzt ein reduziertes und ausgereiftes 26er Top-Marathonfully 
oder ein neues 27,5er zu kaufen


----------



## siq (5. August 2013)

ganz klar das 26er. Weil mehr Bike für's Geld und in aller Regel bei gleichem Preis leichter. Ausserdem, noch hat man die grösste Auswahl an Reifen und deren Breiten im 26er Sektor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (5. August 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Meine Frau möchte ein neues sportliches Fully.
> 
> Nun stellt sich für Sie die Frage, jetzt ein reduziertes und ausgereiftes 26er Top-Marathonfully
> oder ein neues 27,5er zu kaufen



Fahrt für ein Wochenende in die Berge, wo es ein Testcenter gibt. Und dann lass Deine Frau ein 26er/27.5er/29er probefahren. Trefft darauf eure Entscheidung.

Wir sind vor der gleichen Entscheidung gestanden , ein race-lastiges Fully für Sie. Trotz "nur" 165 cm hat ihr das 29er am meisten Spaß gemacht, das Runterfahren war das entscheidende.

Bei dem Geld was man da verpulvert, sollte man/frau vorher schon drauf gesessen sein.


----------



## homerjay (5. August 2013)

Ich würde jedem, der vorhat, sich jetzt ein neues Bike zu kaufen, raten, noch 1-2 Jahre, mindestens bis nach der Eurobike 2014, zuzuwarten. Ich denke, erst dann wird man sehen, wohin sich die Sache entwickelt. Vielleicht verdrängt 27,5"" nicht nur 26"" sondern auch 29"".


----------



## subdiver (5. August 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Wir sind vor der gleichen Entscheidung gestanden , ein race-lastiges Fully für Sie. Trotz "nur" 165 cm *hat ihr das 29er am meisten Spaß gemacht*, das Runterfahren war das entscheidende.



So war es bei ihr auch, sie (1,72m) hat aber "Angst", dass mit dem 29er steile Anstiege schwerer zu fahren sind.

Auch der Umstand, dass sie ein Scott Spark Contessa RC 29er kaufen wollte (ausverkauft) und das Nachfolgemodell 2014 
nur noch mit 27,5 angeboten wird, hat sie nun noch mehr verunsichert.

Mittlerweile ist ihr die Lust an einem neuen Bike, so glaube ich, vergangen


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. August 2013)

Bei uns wäre es auch ein Spark gewesen, allerdings verschieben wir den Kauf auf nächstes Jahr, da es dann den neuen Fox Dämpfer gibt. 

Das Contessa wäre bei uns jetzt gar nicht in Frage gekommen, da ich nur einen Rahmenkit brauche. Den Rest baue ich ihr selber auf. Das Contessa ist ja auch nichts anderes, bis auf die Farbe. Wusste ich aber gar nicht, dass das nur noch in 27.5 angeboten wird.

Prinzipiell ist es ja auch nicht schlecht zu warten, mal schauen, was nach der Eurobike kommt. Gerade im Bereich Damen und kleinere Fahrer bewegt sich viel bei den 29ern. Anscheinend kriegen sie jetzt auch vernünftige 9 cm Steuerrohre hin, dann fällt auch der Eisdielen-Optik-Effekt weg. Bin mal gespannt, was kommt.

Wegen dem Bergauffahren beim 29er: ziehe vorne beim Eibsee meine Zwillinge im Anhänger rauf, wenn wir zum Baden fahren. Da sind ja ein paar nette Rampen dabei. Im direkten Vergleich zu meinem 26er ist die Traktion einfach besser. Und ich habe jetzt auch nicht das 29er-Stilkunde-Optimal-Maß.


----------



## subdiver (5. August 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Das Contessa ist ja auch nichts anderes, bis auf die Farbe.



Nicht nur die Farbe, die Oberrohrlänge ist zum normalen Spark um 2cm kürzer.




__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Wusste ich aber gar nicht, dass das nur noch in 27.5 angeboten wird.



Ist so, wir durften das neue Spark Contessa RC schon im neuen Katalog anschauen, schön grün 
In 2014 gibt´s kein 29er mehr für Damen von Scott, nur noch 27,5er.
Warum nur ?


----------



## Mirko29 (5. August 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Farbe, die Oberrohrlänge ist zum normalen Spark um 2cm kürzer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht liegts daran das 29er mit kleinen Rahmen zum brechen aussehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (5. August 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts daran das 29er mit kleinen Rahmen zum brechen aussehen...



Laut einem sehr großen Scott-Händler wurden und werden die 29er von Frauen sehr wenig gekauft. 
Anscheinend konnten oder wollten sich die Frauen zu wenig mit den 29er anfreunden, 
die Nachfrage war oder ist sehr gering.

Deshalb hat Scott auf die kleineren Räder für die Contessa-Linie umgestellt.

Jedes Jahr also eine neue Laufradgröße und mein Mädel kennt sich nicht mehr aus
und ich kann ihr nicht beratend zur Seite stehen, weil ich selber keinen Durchblick mehr habe :-(

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob sich die Hersteller damit einen Gefallen tun, 
denn die Unsicherheit bei den Kunden hat lt. Händler stark zugenommen.


----------



## Mirko29 (5. August 2013)

So wirds sein. Meine Aussage war ja auch nicht böse gemeint, aber so ist es einfach. Grade Frauen kaufen mehr nach Optik. Kenne das von meinem Weib  Und das 29er mit 15,5" Rahmen einfach scheizze aussehen, sollte unbestritten sein...

Edit: Vielleicht solltet ihr euch von den Laufradgrößen loslösen und das kaufen auf dem sie sich wohlfühlt und das ihr gefällt...


----------



## subdiver (5. August 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Edit: Vielleicht solltet ihr euch von den Laufradgrößen loslösen und das kaufen auf dem sie sich wohlfühlt und das ihr gefällt...



Mein Reden, ich habe ihr zum bewährten 26er geraten, 
aber die Händler haben eine andere Meinung


----------



## kellyman (5. August 2013)

Die Industrie wittert das große Geld, am besten soll sich jetzt jeder 2 Bikes in den Schuppen stellen, für jeden Einsatzzweck eines. So wollen es die Geldgeier , und eine Umstellung von 26 auf 27,5 bringt jahrelange steigende Verkaufszahlen weil keiner mehr ne alte 26 er Gurke fahren will.
Bis auf ganz wenige gute Händler wird keiner in der Lage sein die Systemunterschiede dem Kunden zu erklären. 
29 er sind eine sinvolle Ergänzung zu 26 , aber alles andere ist totaler blödsinn.


----------



## kellyman (5. August 2013)

Zitat:
Der Unterschied zwischen einem 26iger und einem 650B sind gerade mal 4%, in der Wissenschaft wird alles unter 6% als nicht relevant erachtet.
Beziehungsweise kann man den unterschied nur Messen.


----------



## Mirko29 (5. August 2013)

Macht halt nix schlechter als 26", ist aber grade groß genug, damit die Laufräder in die meisten Rahmen nicht reinpassen...


----------



## trailterror (5. August 2013)

So heute mal ein 29er im richtigen gelände getestet. Ein SJ 29er in Large.

Fazit: alle "vorurteile" die man so gelesen hat trafen zu.

Ordentliche und angenehme sitzposition im stand. Das ding rollt auf der geraden und bergauf ordentlich, ohne aber auch nur einen hauch von totalem Aha erlebnis zu verspüren. Ging auf der geraden gut aufs vorderrad, ein bisserl faxen an ner 40cm kante (vorderrad hoch, hr seitlich nachziehn, baby drops an derselben kante alles in ordnung, sogar besser als erwartet.

Steile schotterpiste im UPhill modus gut hochgekommen!
Rad auf den rücken und nen tiroler wanderweg (schmaler trail, mit vielen wurzeln und hohen holztreppen und serpentinen hochgetragen). Puhhh anstrengend 

Ich konnte mir beim hochtragen den trail ansehen denn nachher bin ich denselben runtergefahrn. Beim hochschleppen dachte ich: vom terrain schwierig, aber machbar; hab ich mir also zugetraut.

Irgendwann weiter oben kleine pause und runter.

Das 29er fühlte sich gross, unhandlich in kehren, wenig agil, überschlagsgefühle kamen teilweise auf, und versprühte mir wenig sicherheit! Einige passagen nach mehreren versuchen nicht gemeistert!

Die 5er avids waren natürlich auch net hilfreich. Ein gutes überrollen in dem gelände-> fehlanzeige!


Alles in allem bin ich wenig überzeugt! Ausser man fährt viel geradeaus und bergauf und wenig technisch runter!

Um den "test" abzuschliessen fahr ich die tage dieselbe strecke nochmal mit meinem 26er ab....ich bin gespannt!


----------



## subdiver (5. August 2013)

Bergauf ist das 26er immer noch das Schnellste (außer ich benötige viel Traktion).
Das zeigen auch die reinen Uphill-Rennen (Bergzeitfahren), 
da sieht man fast nur 26er am Start.


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. August 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Farbe, die Oberrohrlänge ist zum normalen Spark um 2cm kürzer.



uuups ... ja gut das wir darüber geredet haben 

Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, wobei allerdings die Geotabelle dieses Jahr mit high/low bb und mm/inch auch wirklich unübersichtlich ist. Na ja, schlichtweg verlesen.


----------



## Zaho (5. August 2013)

Meine Frau 168cm fährt 6 Jahre altes  26er Epic,nach einem 2tägigen Test mit einem 29er Epic kam sie zum Entschluss sich ein 29er Fully anzuschaffen.Fährt Forststrassen leichte Trails u.ca 2-3mal im Jahr in den Alpen,fühlt sich einfach sicherer im Gelände.Mann muss einfach die verschiedenen Laufradgrössen testen u.sich dann erst ein Urteil bilden was einem am meisten taugt und nicht diese od. jene Laufradgrösse generell schlecht reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moxrox (5. August 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ist mir sowas von egal!
> 
> Die entsprechenden Diskussionsbeiträge der Glühbirnen-im-Keller-bunkern und ich-will-meine-DM-wieder haben Fraktion sind aber höchst amüsant. Bitte weiter machen!



Ich gehöre zwar nicht zu dieser Fraktion, aber die Energiesparlampen sind der ja wohl der allerletzte Mist.


----------



## 18hls86 (6. August 2013)

Er hat ja auch nur seinen Spaß. 

Also einfach weitermachen ...

Irgendwann stirbt auch dieser T. Dafür gibt's dann einen Neuen.

Aber "bitte" bei den Laufrädern und auch mit Abstimmung.

Kein Popcorn sondern bitte ein Bier. Danke !!

Bitte nicht böse sein, sondern einfach ignore. Ebenfalls danke.

Bis denn ...


----------



## trailterror (6. August 2013)

So "test" teil 2:

Dieselbe strecke diesmal mitm helius am.

Umstieg auf 26-> kein problem, keine umgewöhnung nötig wie ab und zu berichtet.

Steile schotterpiste hoch: hier hatte ich angst mit dem helius nicht hochzukommen; ging viel besser als erwartet. Problemlos hochgekommen, wenngleich ich das gewicht etwas mehr nach vorn verlagern musste als beim SJ. Also minimal schlechter als mit dem 29er aber überraschender weise sehr gut hochgekommen.

Nach der pause oben runter. Auf den ersten metern gleich viel selbstbewusster und flowiger unterwegs. Die wendigkeit und handlichkeit->ein genuss. Dann an ner unbedeutenden stelle kurz hängengeblieben. Mmhh, nochmal hoch, bremsen etwas mehr geöffnet und weiter...

Schlüsselstelle nummer eins (mit dem 29er nach 5,6 fachen probiern nicht hingekriegt)
Mit dem helius beim ersten versuch haaresbreite gescheiter und auf dem letzten cm die treppenkurve nicht hin gekriegt... Nochmal hoch-> beim zweiten versuch durch und weiter....

2te schlüsselstelle: mit dem SJ fuss runter. Pause, noch mal anfahren.

Mit dem helius ohne fuss abstellen durch, wenngleich ich die optimallinie kurz verlassen musste, ganz leicht vom weg abkam->aber nicht panikiert, balance gehalten und vorderrad wieder in den trail gelupft...

Fazit:

Ich bin mir bewusst dass mein kleiner bericht/test null anspruch auf wissenschaftlichkeit besitzt; dennoch war er irgendwie bestätigend für mich.

29er war einfach unhandlich, besseres überrollverhalten für mich kaum, bis gar nicht spürbar. Wahscheinlich bin ich ängstlicher damit gegurkt, und mit dem 26er viel aktiver, flowiger und schneller gefahren da es sich für mich sicherer/handlicher anfühlte....


----------



## Egmatinger (6. August 2013)

Meiner Meinung soll jeder die Grösse fahren die er bekommt.
Der Händler meines Vertrauens hat mir versichert auch noch 26er zu machen.
Die neuen Grössen können aber selbstverständlich auch geordert werden.
Ich für meinen Teil bleib mal bei 26---------Äh zunächst.


----------



## RetroRider (6. August 2013)

Ich nehm' Nix mehr unter 26.5".





Man beachte: Bei gleichem Zollmaß hat der kleinere Felgendurchmesser mehr Reifenfederung.


----------



## Nash (6. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> So "test" teil 2...



Da wird die Theorie durch die Praxis doch bestätigt. Mich wundert es nur, warum viele Bikes mit dem neuen Laufradstandard als Eierlegende Wollmilchsau verkauft werden und es keine Alternative mehr z.B. wie hier für verblockte Trails gibt. Was hilft mir ein Rad wo ich "4%" schneller zu meinen Hometrails touren kann, wenn ich dann dort bei so vielen Schlüsselstellen permanent absteigen muss. Da geht der Spaß doch irgendwie verloren.


----------



## Rocky-92 (7. August 2013)

Aufgrund des Artikels in der aktuellen BIKE (zum Aussterben von 26"), den ich NICHT gelesen habe, habe ich mich gerade mal durch diese Diskussion gefummelt.
Ein m.E. nicht unwichtiger Punkt pro Überleben von 26" ist das Thema Werkzeuge (also die, die in der Industrie eingesetzt werden). Die sind schon mal noch vorhanden, für 26"
Das gilt für Reifen, als auch Formen für andere Teile (hydroforming, Guss....)
Es wird wahrscheinlich ein Hype abgehen (auch gepusht durch entsprechende Medien), dann kommt eine Beruhigung wenn erst mal die Flut der "Neuentwicklungen" über die Verbraucher (beinhaltet: Verbrauch!) gerollt ist. Irgendeiner packt dann die alten Sachen aus und stellt (Überraschung!) fest, dass es gar nicht so schlecht war... und ab da kann man dann wieder neu entwickeln, weil ja alle ihre alten Schinken weggeworfen (verbraucht) haben.
Ich fahre 26" bis zu schwierig wird Teile zu bekommen. Dann lass ich die Hardware stehen, die nicht zu den Verbrauchsmaterialien zählt und fahr das, was es dann gibt. Vielleicht kommt das andere wieder, vielleicht auch nicht. Wenn ich gut damit klarkomme (vielleicht sogar besser?), dann ist es so.
Es ist doch so, dass wir (die Verbraucher) uns freuen, wenn wir mit den Produkten unseren Spaß haben (biken gehen!). Den haben wir aber nur, wenn wir bezahlbare, technisch ausgereifte Sachen kaufen können. Das geht aber nur, wenn die Firmen, die das Herstellen auch leben können. Das können die aber nur, wenn wir ihr Zeug kaufen und verbrauchen... ein Teufelskreis 

Also ich will mit einem muskelkraftbetriebenen Zweirad durchs Gelände fahren!

Es wird jeden Tag eine Sau durchs Dorf getrieben und tags drauf weiß keiner mehr, welche Farbe die hatte.


----------



## subdiver (7. August 2013)

Rocky-92 schrieb:


> Aufgrund des Artikels in der aktuellen BIKE (zum Aussterben von 26"), den ich NICHT gelesen habe,



Ich habe ihn gelesen  und stellte zu meiner Verwunderung fest,
dass Bike dem neuen 650B doch recht kritisch gegenüber steht.

Technische "Vorteile" vom 650B bestehen eigentlich nur in der Theorie,
die Nachteile für kleinere Fahrer/innen überwiegen 
So zumindest kann man es in der Bike herauslesen.


----------



## KarinS (7. August 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Laut einem sehr großen Scott-Händler wurden und werden die 29er von Frauen sehr wenig gekauft.
> Anscheinend konnten oder wollten sich die Frauen zu wenig mit den 29er anfreunden,
> die Nachfrage war oder ist sehr gering.
> 
> ...



also dazu war die Aussage von unserem Scott Händler (der gerade von
einer Scott Händler Schulung kam): die 29er wurden verweigert und jetzt gibt's dafür nur noch 27.5 dann müssen es die Leute halt kaufen weil sie
keine andere Option mehr haben. Soviel zum Thema super Vorteil von
27.5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (7. August 2013)

KarinS schrieb:


> die 29er wurden verweigert und jetzt gibt's dafür nur noch 27.5 dann müssen es die Leute halt kaufen weil sie keine andere Option mehr haben.



Oder die Leute fahren ihre 26er noch 2-3 Jahre länger und kaufen kein 27,5er.
Da wird sich die Bikeindustrie wieder zurück bewegen müssen.


----------



## KarinS (7. August 2013)

mein neues Rad war nach dieser Aussage auch kein Scott mehr


----------



## subdiver (7. August 2013)

KarinS schrieb:


> mein neues Rad war nach dieser Aussage auch kein Scott mehr



Scott verramscht aber gerade seine 26er mit ca. 40 % Nachlaß.
Ausgereifte Technik zu einem Superpreis


----------



## trailterror (7. August 2013)

Rocky-92 schrieb:


> Aufgrund des Artikels in der aktuellen BIKE (zum Aussterben von 26"), den ich NICHT gelesen habe, habe ich mich gerade mal durch diese Diskussion gefummelt.
> Ein m.E. nicht unwichtiger Punkt pro Überleben von 26" ist das Thema Werkzeuge (also die, die in der Industrie eingesetzt werden). Die sind schon mal noch vorhanden, für 26"
> Das gilt für Reifen, als auch Formen für andere Teile (hydroforming, Guss....)
> Es wird wahrscheinlich ein Hype abgehen (auch gepusht durch entsprechende Medien), dann kommt eine Beruhigung wenn erst mal die Flut der "Neuentwicklungen" über die Verbraucher (beinhaltet: Verbrauch!) gerollt ist. Irgendeiner packt dann die alten Sachen aus und stellt (Überraschung!) fest, dass es gar nicht so schlecht war... und ab da kann man dann wieder neu entwickeln, weil ja alle ihre alten Schinken weggeworfen (verbraucht) haben.
> ...





subdiver schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn gelesen  und stellte zu meiner Verwunderung fest,
> dass Bike dem neuen 650B doch recht kritisch gegenüber steht.
> 
> Technische "Vorteile" vom 650B bestehen eigentlich nur in der Theorie,
> ...



Den aktuellen artikel würd ich auch gern mal lesen....aber vor einigen monaten gabs schon mal einen 27,5 kritischen artikel in der bike!
Gibts das aktuelle heftchen schon am kiosk?


----------



## subdiver (7. August 2013)

Heft ist seit gestern am Kiosk.
Es wird darin auch Kritik geübt, dass man keine Wahl mehr zwischen 26 oder 27,5 hat.


----------



## Guenni21 (7. August 2013)

Warum so ne Wissenschaft draus machen? 

26 fahren und gut. Ich bin damit früher gefahren und heute vermisse ich auch nix. 

Ich finde man sollte wieder vom lifestyle weg und das fahren genießen. Nebenbei spart man noch Kohle. 

Gejodelt von meinem Fatality 2.5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (7. August 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Heft ist seit gestern am Kiosk.
> Es wird darin auch Kritik geübt, dass man keine Wahl mehr zwischen 26 oder 27,5 hat.



 werd mir sie dann mal zulegen!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. August 2013)

Guenni21 schrieb:


> Warum so ne Wissenschaft draus machen?
> 
> 26 fahren und gut. Ich bin damit früher gefahren und heute vermisse ich auch nix.
> 
> ...



Weil es nicht reicht, einfach nur zu fahren, was man möchte, sondern man muss den Fortschrittsgläubigen/Rückständigen** noch mitteilen, was für ein toller Hecht man ist, indem man den Sprung in die Zukuznft vollzogen hat/bei der Rebellenlaufradgröße bleibt**.

(**Immer eine Alternative weglassen, bei der Auswahl nicht mischen**)


----------



## 18hls86 (7. August 2013)

Bei Spaß und Ernst sollte man besser auch nicht mischen. Gibt nur unnötigen Ärger.
Und allzu empfindlich war ein MTB'ler eigentlich auch nie.

Wer austeilt sollte auch einstecken können, so denke ich zumindest darüber.
Und die eigenen Interessen und Vorlieben zu vermarkten, sollte halt sympathisch verpackt werden. Dann hat es zumindest Unterhaltungswert.

Ich glaub eh nicht das sich die große Mehrheit hinter's Licht führen läßt.
Ist aber, nur meine persönliche Meinung. 
Deswegen bin ich zumindest ziemlich entspannt. ;-)

Zum Rebellenthema: "Deutschland bleibt ein Bildungsland !! Siehe Dichter und Denker."


----------



## R.C. (7. August 2013)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Ich glaub eh nicht das sich die große Mehrheit hinter's Licht führen läßt.



Und ob sie das tut, hier faehrt schliesslich die Mehrheit (an neu gekauften Raedern) MTB, ohne dass die Reifen jemals was anderes als Asphalt sehen werden.


----------



## 18hls86 (7. August 2013)

Meine verehrte R.C.  !! Das war nur eine Vermutung meinerseits.

Ich habe langsam den Eindruck, wir sind hier nicht im TechTalk, sondern im EmotionTalk. 

Auch ein Laufrad ist ein sehr komplexes Gebilde. Man sollte das als ganzes Sehen und nicht nur auf bestimmte Faktoren herumreiten.

Die Industrie hat uns dieses "Ei" ins Nest gelegt und nun wird es halt mal auch kritisch beäugt. Natürlich gibt es unterschiedliche Interessen.

Deshalb wäre eine Analyse bei den Laufrädern besser aufgehoben.
Da sind wesentlich mehr Experten und Wissende unterwegs, als hier.

Aber schau Dir doch bloß mal das Voting an.
Das macht mich eigentlich nicht nervös.

Ich wünsche Dir was!! Bis denn ...


----------



## Guenni21 (7. August 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Weil es nicht reicht, einfach nur zu fahren, was man möchte, sondern man muss den Fortschrittsgläubigen/Rückständigen** noch mitteilen, was für ein toller Hecht man ist, indem man den Sprung in die Zukuznft vollzogen hat/bei der Rebellenlaufradgröße bleibt**.
> 
> (**Immer eine Alternative weglassen, bei der Auswahl nicht mischen**)



Nicht zu vergessen die Philosophen unter uns die sowieso alles besser wissen. 

Gejodelt von meinem Fatality 2.5


----------



## 18hls86 (7. August 2013)

Ja, die Philosophen haben's drauf.
Entscheiden tun aber die Wald und Wiesenjodler.
Aber macht nicht's, ich bin zum Glück außen vor. 

Scheint als wären die 29'er immer noch sauer. ;-)


----------



## bosigi (8. August 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Oder die Leute fahren ihre 26er noch 2-3 Jahre länger und kaufen kein 27,5er.


 
Schön wär's, aber daran glaubst Du doch selbst nicht


----------



## xrated (8. August 2013)

Es gibt ja einige die sagen das Europa der Auslöser von 650B wäre weil die 29er nicht so angenommen wurden wie in USA. Und die Medien bei uns haben ja schon immer gegen 29er gewettert.

Wenn keine 26" Räder mehr verkauft werden kann man aber einen drauf lassen das es irgendwann keine brauchbaren Felgen mehr gibt. 
Wenn man sich an die Zeiten damals erinnert als die Systemlaufräder aufkamen und fast nichts anderes verkauft wurde da gab es doch fast nur Mavic und DT Felgen mit uralten Profilformen. Noch schlimmer ist es beim Rennrad, da gibts fast gar nichts brauchbares an Felgen mit geringer Lochzahl weil bei den Leuten kein Bedarf da ist.

Ich finde die Entwicklung in den letzten 10 Jahren wirklich ERSCHRECKEND.
Bei einem 10 Jahre altem MTB passt mittlerweile kein einziges Teil mehr weil alles geändert worden ist aber nahezu nichts wirklich einen großen Nutzen hat.

Naben -> Der Zirkus mit den verschiedenen Achsen
Felgen, Reifen -> Jetzt 3 Größen
Gabel -> 3 Größen und dann auch noch Tapered
Lenker/Vorbau -> Normal vs. OS
Umwerfer -> direkte Befestigung am Rahmen
Schaltwerk -> Änderung Schaltauge
Bremsen -> IS2000/PM
Innenlager -> wtf?
Steuersatz -> Ahead,semi,voll integriert und wieder unzählige Standards
3x9 vs 2x10

Und das einzige was wirklich was gebracht hat sind 29er.


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. August 2013)

tja, so ist eben das Leben. Anbei eine schöne Fotostrecke zu den Rennrädern der letzten 100 Jahre. Trotz all der Entwicklung erfreut sich der Mensch immer noch des Radfahrens:

http://www.zeit.de/sport/tour-de-france.html#chapter-01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (8. August 2013)

Das letzte Bild ist das Beste


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. August 2013)

Mein Favorit von 1931:






Man beachte die Felgengröße. Wenn es damals schon Diskussionforen gegeben hätte ....


----------



## 18hls86 (8. August 2013)

Nice Pic !! 

Die 29'er sind wieder back on the road! 

Freut mich!! Ohne euch wäre es schon deutlich langweiliger hier!

Konkurrenz belebt ja das Geschäft oder auch den Kreislauf. 

Bis denn ...  ... Forever 26"!!


----------



## Egmatinger (8. August 2013)

Sind wir doch froh über die vielen Entwicklungen der letzten Jahre, die sich die Bikeindustrie für uns ausgedacht hat.
Wir fahren doch alle nicht mehr so in der Gegend herum.
Deshalb geht alles schon den richtigen Weg und die Sicherheit und Stabilität ist auch immer besser geworden. Logisch kostet das auch Geld, aber das solls und Wert sein.
Aber der Zeitgeist lässt sich nicht aufhalten und ehrlich gesagt, könnte ich schon ein neues Bike gebrauchen fürs gröbere Gelände. Das denkt doch jeder von euch. Oder was leichteres aus Karbon unter 11 kg.
Die Laufradgrössen werden sich schon einpendeln. Spannend bleibt es auf alle Fälle.
Und es sind die jungen kreativen Ingenieure von denen man noch einiges erwarten kann.
Denkt positiv und freut euch auf einen schönen Trail und jammert nicht so rum.
K.S.


----------



## 18hls86 (8. August 2013)

Wir jammern nicht, wir sind schon froh!! 

Wer es jetzt noch nicht kapiert hat ... ja, dann ist es halt so.

Keep on rolling ... and kiss the stone. 

Have a good time ...


----------



## RetroRider (8. August 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> [...]
> Gabel -> 3 Größen und dann auch noch Tapered
> [...]



Das ist ja wenigstens nachvollziehbar. Das untere Steuerlager wird stärker belastet.
Wobei ich bis jetzt nur einen ganz billigen OEM- und einen ganz teuren Leichtbau-Steuersatz kaputt bekommen habe. Die 20-Ahead-Teile halten.



Egmatinger schrieb:


> [...]
> Wir fahren doch alle nicht mehr so in der Gegend herum.
> [...]



Doch, ich fahre prinzipiell einfach nur so in der Gegend rum. Bin viel zu faul, mit dem Auto zum Fahrradfahren zu fahren.
Solange man einigermaßen trainiert ist und Tour-Einsatz fährt, ist meine Meinung: Federung gehört zu schlechten Felgen-Reifen-Luftdruck-Kombis. Gute Laufräder mit Federelementen kombinieren ist wie Cola in Single Malt kippen.


----------



## aibeekey (8. August 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ist wie Cola in Single Malt kippen.



schmeckt deutlich besser als cola mit fusel-bourbon. warum also nicht?


----------



## RetroRider (8. August 2013)

Ja gut, kann man schon mal machen. Aber zumindest bei älteren Jahrgängen sollte das nicht unbedingt zur Gewohnheit werden.


----------



## xrated (8. August 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Das ist ja wenigstens nachvollziehbar. Das untere Steuerlager wird stärker belastet.
> Wobei ich bis jetzt nur einen ganz billigen OEM- und einen ganz teuren Leichtbau-Steuersatz kaputt bekommen habe. Die 20-Ahead-Teile halten.



Ja theoretisch schon aber guck dir an wie lange das Zeug sonst auch hält. Steuersatz habe ich noch nie kaputt bekommen weil ich schon so oft Räder gewechselt habe, aber jetzt habe ich keine Lust mehr ständig neu zu kaufen.

Die meisten kaufen sich doch spätestens alle 10 Jahre eh ein neues Rad.

Bei den Innenlagern sieht man erst richtig das die Hersteller nur darauf aus sind alles inkompatibel zu machen damit sie noch mehr Geld scheffeln.

Die leidtragenden sind dann die, die die Teile so lange fahren bis sie kaputt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (9. August 2013)

ok, wenn jetzt specialized mit 27.5 rummacht, dann geht's wohl echt dahin...


----------



## subdiver (9. August 2013)

fone schrieb:


> ok, wenn jetzt specialized mit 27.5 rummacht, dann geht's wohl echt dahin...



Echt ?? 
Aber 2014 hat Speci doch nur 29er im Programm


----------



## xrated (9. August 2013)

Felgendurchmesser in "
22
23
24,5


----------



## homerjay (9. August 2013)

Stell` Dir vor, es gibt nur noch 650B und keiner kauft`s....


----------



## RetroRider (9. August 2013)

650mm (25.6") ist ja auch weniger universell als 26.5".



xrated schrieb:


> Felgendurchmesser in "
> 22
> 23
> 24,5



Genau davon rede ich ja die ganze Zeit. Die Felgengröße wird in Form der Reifen*außen*größe angegeben. Wenn man so drüber nachdenkt, eigentlich völlig undenkbar. Ein 26"-Rad kann alle 3 Felgengrößen haben. Ein 27.5"-Rad kann auch alle 3 Felgengrößen haben. Und ein 29"-Rad kann ebenfalls alle 3 Felgengrößen haben.
Außerdem sollte der Reifensitzdurchmesser genau stimmen, falls man das Bike auch mal benutzen will. Also wenn schon in Zoll umrechnen, dann:
559mm = 22 1/127"
584mm = 22 126/127"
622mm = 24 62/127"
Aber klüger wäre es, die Zollangabe weiterhin ausschließlich das Reifenaußenmaß sein zu lassen, und für die Felge das angedachte metrische Maß zu nehmen statt in komische Brüche umzurechnen.


----------



## xrated (9. August 2013)

Es kommt noch besser. Das sind also 12.5mm Höhenunterschied. Aber wenn man nun 2,1" statt 2,25" fährt dann ist der Reifen schon mal ca. 5mm niedriger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nash (9. August 2013)

Ich möchte gern mal das Mountainbike-Magazin zitieren:



> Woher kommt die Bezeichnung 650B?
> 
> Ja, jetzt wirds kompliziert! Zwar ist das Wirrwarr nicht so groß wie beim Automobil (wo fast jeder Pkw auf verschiedenen Laufradgrößen rollt), die Koexistenz mehrerer Bezeichnungen trägt jedoch kaum zum *Verständnis bei. So gibt es beim Fahrrad drei Maße, welche die *Laufrad- oder Laufrad-/Reifengröße *bezeichnen: Zoll, ETRTO und französisches System. Auf Letzterem fußt auch 650B: Dabei stand der numerische Wert (650) für den Reifen*außendurchmesser in Millimetern, der alphabetische Wert (B) ursprünglich für die Breite des Reifens. Die ETRTO-Norm gibt hingegen den Reifeninnendurchmesser (also die Felge) in Millimetern an: 559 mm bei herkömmlichen Mountainbikes oder 622 mm bei Renn- und Trekkingrädern. Die aus den USA importierte Zoll-Angabe schließt die Reifengröße wieder mit ein. So kommt es, dass Rennräder und Twentyniner die identische ETRTO-Angabe besitzen, weil sie dasselbe Felgenmaß (622 mm) verwenden, aber durch verschieden große Reifen eine andere Zollangabe aufweisen. Vereinfacht gesagt: Ein 29"-Bike ist ein 28"-Fahrrad mit *dicken Schlappen. Und ein 650B-Laufrad/Reifen? Liegt, was den Reifeninnendurchmesser angeht, näher an 26" als an 28"/29".* Zusammen mit dem Reifen ließe es sich dennoch als Mittelmaß mit 27,5" übersetzen. Wobei ein 26"-Laufrad mit breitem Freeride-Reifen einen größeren Radumfang als ein 650B-Laufrad mit schmalem Race-Pneu haben kann ...*



Der letzte Satz ist am interessantesten!


----------



## siq (12. August 2013)

Davon reden wir ja die ganze Zeit. Der Reifen macht die Musik, nicht der Felgenringdurchmesser. Ausserdem halte ich die Felgenmaulweite fast schon für wichtiger wie den Durchmesser, weil damit gegeben wird welche Reifenbreiten ( und damit Grössen ) noch sinnvoll auf der jeweilgen Felge aufzuziehen sind.
Auf jeden Fall 1000x lieber eine fette dünnhäutige 2.4er Pelle auf 559x25er Felgen, wie so schmale 2.1er Holzreifen auf 584x19er Felgen. Sämtliche Vorteile sind im Gelände beim 2.4er !!!


----------



## Rocky-92 (15. August 2013)

Ich fand ja das Konzept von Liteville für das Enduro am Lago interessant
hinten 26", Vorn 650B
Wird beim MotoX nicht auch unterschiedlich gefahren?
Aber wenn man sich die Maßangaben mal anschaut, dann wäre es doch "fast" egal, ob 26" oder 650B, wenn die Hersteller nur die Rahmen- und Gabelmaße groß genug machen (Reifendurchgang), dann kann der Nutzer doch eigentlich selber wählen (ok, kleine Abweichung im Radstan und der Tretlagerhöhe)


----------



## krasse-banny911 (17. August 2013)

Vorne groß und hinten klein gab´s schon mal:
26/24 z.B. beim Specialized Bighit

War für mich eher ein optische Sache, sah auf jeden Fall besser aus wie 29/26 oder 27.5/26.
Gemerkt hab ich die 24er hinten nicht so stark, wie angepriesen. Aber das 24er Laufrad war äußerst stabil. Keine Verwindung, keine Platten.
Bin mal auf so einem 27.5 Rad die selben Strecken runtergeeiert. Die Laufräder waren sowas von weich...beim 29er war´s noch schlimmer.
Wenn ich solche Größen sinnvoll nutzen will und über 80 kg wiege, muß ich stabile Laufräder bauen mit breiten Felgen und 36 Speichen, nicht diesen Leichtbaukram hernehmen.


----------



## xrated (6. September 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Hier noch der entsprechende Artikel zu Giants Entscheidung.
> 
> Mit dabei viele bunte Bildchen, die das Verkaufen leichter machen sollen. Z.B.



Kann das einer nachrechnen? Das stimmt doch nie im Leben.


----------



## aibeekey (7. September 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Kann das einer nachrechnen? Das stimmt doch nie im Leben.



dazu müsste man die höhe des hindernis kennen. sonst weißt du ja nicht, wo du die tangente anlegen sollst.
so pauschal ist es jedenfalls käse.


----------



## xrated (7. September 2013)

Die Grafik mit dem Winkel sieht so aus als sich das auf den Reifen selbst bezieht


----------



## aibeekey (7. September 2013)

wie gesagt, das ist käse. da kann man dann zwischen 0° und 90° alles als winkel angeben...

und um das ganze mit nem einfachen beispiel zu verdeutlichen:

angenommen der winkel zwischen tangente und boden wäre 2°, dann wäre der winkel beim 27,5er oder 29er negativ.


SO wie sie da ist, ist diese grafik totaler humbug


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. September 2013)

die Bildchen sollen ja auch nicht informieren, sondern einen dazu verleiten, zu kaufen

Abgesehen aber davon, bezieht sich denn nicht alles auf ein bestimmtes Hindernis bei 26"? Und die beiden anderen Angaben sind relativ dazu zu sehen? D.h. 29" hat einen  um 6° kleineren Winkel, wie 26"? Sind dann Beziehungen zueinander nicht proportional, egal welche Hindernisgröße? Oder zumindest im Bereich der "machbaren" Hindernisgröße?


----------



## RetroRider (7. September 2013)

Wenn man auf das 559er und 622er-Rad besonders schmale Reifen aufzieht, und für das 584er-Rad einen besonders fetten Reifen nimmt, dann wird's schon hinkommen. Ist auf jeden Fall Humbug (also Marketing).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (7. September 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> die Bildchen sollen ja auch nicht informieren, sondern einen dazu verleiten, zu kaufen
> 
> Abgesehen aber davon, bezieht sich denn nicht alles auf ein bestimmtes Hindernis bei 26"? Und die beiden anderen Angaben sind relativ dazu zu sehen? D.h. 29" hat einen  um 6° kleineren Winkel, wie 26"? Sind dann Beziehungen zueinander nicht proportional, egal welche Hindernisgröße? Oder zumindest im Bereich der "machbaren" Hindernisgröße?



6° als absolutangabe ist jedenfalls definitiv schwachsinn, dazu braucht man die höhe des hindernis sowie den außenradius des reifens.
proportional sind die veränderungen allerdings definitiv, wir haben es ja immernoch mit ziemlich simpler geometrie zu tun, wenn man den außenradius des reifens als fixen wert betrachtet. 
ob die abhängigkeit dann linear, quadratisch oder sonstwas ist, könnte man durchrechnen.

vielleicht bin ich abends mal motiviert und mach das.


----------



## xrated (8. September 2013)

Ich sage, dass bezieht sich auf gar kein Hindernis sondern auf den ebenen Boden


----------



## RetroRider (8. September 2013)

Die Bodentangente ist ein Schenkel des Winkels. Das Auswahlkriterium für die 2. Tangente scheint sich von Rad zu Rad zu unterscheiden. Oder kurz ausgedrückt: Humbug.


----------



## Wadenzwicker (8. September 2013)

Technikfürze die keiner braucht, genauso wenig wie Pressfitlager an der Kurbel. Man muss nicht jeden Mist im Keller stehen haben...


----------



## olsche (8. September 2013)

Da ich also 20 Jahre damit verbracht habe, mit einer Laufradgröße zu fahren die nicht funktioniert werde ich damit weitermachen.
Egal was die Industrie mir vorzumachen versucht.

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Rocky-92 (9. September 2013)

marx. schrieb:


> ...
> 
> und um das ganze mit nem einfachen beispiel zu verdeutlichen:
> 
> ...



Das würde doch erklären, warum 29"er so schnell sind... sobald ein kleines Hindernis auftauch fahren die praktisch bergab!

Scherz beiseite!
Hab am WE die neue BIKE (NICHT gekauft, bekomm die, weil DIMB`ler)
durchgehechelt... geht schon los: 27,5" und 29", Reifen, Gabeln, Komponenten auf der Eurobike... alles NEU
Der "Konsument" ist uninteressant, das Angebot bestimmt die Nachfrage.
"Konsument", verstehste? Kaufen, verbrauchen, wegwerfen, neu kaufen...
...und wenn dann in ein paar Jahren die Entwicklungskurve gen 0 tendiert, dann holen die die NEUE Wunderwaffe 26" ausm Keller... äh, kennen wir die nicht irgendwoher??? Ich wär ja für 32" mit Liegesitz und wassergekühlter Einzelradaufhängung!


----------



## DiHo (5. November 2013)

Lustige Diskussion um eine Uralte franzosen Laufradgröße die jetzt findige Marketingstrategen für sich endeckt haben.
Hab ich doch Jahrzehnte das falsche Maß gefahren (deshalb rollt mein Rad nicht) sowas aber auch.
Aber zum Glück gibts ja noch die Bikebravos die mich dann über die superduper Laufradgröße 27.5 aufklären.
Man muß ja schon wissen über was man zukünftig schreiben soll und so ein paar gesponserte Rädchen sind ja nicht schlecht.
Und die Industrie erst, freut sich doch ein Loch in Bauch, kann man doch wieder viele schöne neue Teile verkaufen denn die alten passen ja gar nicht mehr.
Gut das einer da ist der das Rad immer neu erfindet.
KEIN MENSCH BRAUCHT 650b..... außer die Industrie natürlich


----------



## Wadenzwicker (5. November 2013)

Es muss nur keiner kaufen, diesen Quatsch, der mehr Nachteile mit sich bringt, als Vorteile. Mir könnte noch kein Händler überzeugende Argumente pro 27,5" oder 29" bringen.


----------



## dragonjackson (6. November 2013)

Witzigerweise hatte ich eine interessante Diskussion auf Facebook mit Bodo Probst von Radon.
Unter einem Bild ihres 29" Top Modells stand sinngemäß: "Hey, wir denken über das Modell mit 650b, was haltet ihr davon?"
Auf den Kommentar, dass es langsam lachhaft ist hat Radon offiziell behauptet: 
*"Radon Bikes: 650B ist nötig als Ersatz für 26". Für 26" stellt die ganze Industrie die Teileproduktion ein, da gibt es in 2 Jahren noch nicht mal mehr einen Reifen!!!"*
Meines Erachtens ist das Panikmache, um Kunden auf die neue Größen zu bringen - um dann sagen zu können "Trendwende"!!!

Bodo Probst hat es etwas entschärft und hat mit seinem privaten Account geschrieben:
*"Bodo Probst: Das hat keiner Gesagt es wir in 10 oder 20 Jahren auch noch Ersatzteile für 26" geben , aber Neuentwicklungen werden zu 650B gehen."*
und:
*"Bodo Probst. Die frage nach Ersatzteilen hab ich wieder oben schon Beantwortet zu 26" kann ich nur Sagen das kein anderer Hersteller so viel 26" Anbietet wie mir,also seit sauer auf die auf die die mit Gewalt das ändern wollen. Auch wir können uns aber nicht ganz den Trend entgegen Stellen ."*

Für mich sieht es wie ein gegenseitiges Zuschieben des Schwarzen Peter von Hersteller zu Zubehör und andersrum. Kein Hersteller, der halbwegs ehrlich ist und den 650b "Vorteil" als bahnbrechend vertritt wird sich da outen wollen. 

Für meinen Teil kann ich nur sagen, dass Reifen und Gabelhersteller alle das bunte Treiben abwarten und dann erst dann die Sachen rausbringen - auch zögerlich.
Ergo: das Argument "wir müssen 650b bauen, weil es keine Gabeln gibt", zählt nicht!
Übrigens behauptet Radon da komischerweise DASS es nur in 29" und 650b entwickelt wird:
*"Radon Bikes: Es dreht sich hier nicht um Panikmache, sondern um eine Trendwendung. Kaum ein namhafter Hersteller produziert noch 26". Die "Zubehörindustrie", wenn du auf die Wortklauberei bestehst, investiert jetzt schon nichts mehr in 26". Alle für nächstes Jahr vorgestellten Neuheiten an Reifen, Gabeln etc. sind ausschliesslich 650B und 29"."*

Alles sehr lachhaft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky-92 (6. November 2013)

Ich denke gerade mit leisem Amüsement an das Ereignis E10... hatt jetzt mit Rädern nicht direkt zu tun, aber die Weigerung den Sprit zu tanken hat etwas bewegt.
Weisste Bescheid, ne?

Ich habe mich, nicht durch "killer-B" begründet, seit letztem Jahr mal wieder mit Teilen ausgestattet. Wenn das alles so gut hält, wie die letzten, dann brauch ich erst in 10-15 Jahren wieder Hardware (laufradgrössenabhängige)
Ausser natürlich Mäntel... aber selbst wenn da nicht weiter entwickelt wird, mit dem Material, was es gibt, kann man fahren...und das gibts sicher auch weiterhin.

Also sollten die, die kein Interesse an einer "Zwischengröße" haben, konsequent nur nachfragen, was zu 26" passt... und das Geld behalten, wenn es nix passendes gibt. Die Händler werden dann schon irgendwann in Richtung Hersteller brüllen...


----------



## xrated (6. November 2013)

Man kann aber wirklich nichts machen, ausser man kauft gar nichts mehr.
Das fatale war das sich die großen Hersteller 100% miteinander abgesprochen haben. Das geht doch gar nicht anders, wenn alle auf einmal ihre Produkte ändern. Hätte das nur eine Firma gemacht, wäre es nie zum Standard geworden. Die sind doch nicht doof, wenn sie mehr Umsatz machen können ist denen jedes Mittel recht, auch eine Absprache mit anderen Herstellern.

Die kleinen Hersteller müssen dann halt einfach mitziehen sonst gehen sie unter.


----------



## siq (6. November 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Die kleinen Hersteller müssen dann halt einfach mitziehen sonst gehen sie unter.



oder manche von denen setzen explizit auf 26er und entwickeln da weiter. Der Markt ist nach wie vor da für 26er. Ich bin fast sicher dass das was die "grossen" der Branche da veranstalten am Ende nicht aufgeht. Nicht nur ich lasse mir von denen nicht vorschreiben was ich in Zukunft zu fahren habe. Notfalls lasse ich mir dann halt zB. bei Nicolai einen Massrahmen schweissen, auch wenn die mittlerweile auch schon zu den nicht mehr 26er Anbietern gehören wollen. Oder auch für die Fatbikegeschichte wäre ich offen, das ist in sich jedenfalls mal konsequent weiter gedacht. 

Freie Auswahl mit drei Laufradgrössen -> sehr schön, kann jeder machen wie er will
Schrumpfung auf die zwei grösseren "Standards" -> absolutes NoGo


----------



## Rocky-92 (7. November 2013)

Es gibt auch noch Hersteller, die aktuell 26" anbieten... nicht mal schlecht, denke ich 
..auch noch Stahl...


----------



## Mishima (9. November 2013)

SUPERCHIC!!

Was ist das - nie gesehen oder gehört.
Ein filigran Enduro  aus Stahl (dachte sei tot wie 26).

was kostet sowas-sieht nicht nach Großserie aus. Wo kommen die her?


----------



## supertacky (9. November 2013)

Caminade kommt aus Perpignan/Frankreich

der Rahmen mit Dämpfer kostet 2199

http://caminade.eu/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Bon-de-commande-CAMINADE-one4all.pdf

Damien Oton fährt mit dem Rad ziemlich weit vorne bei der Enduro World Series, zuletzt Top10 in Finale
http://enduro-mtb.com/en/bike-check-caminade-one4all-from-french-racer-damien-oton/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky-92 (9. November 2013)

Mishima schrieb:


> SUPERCHIC!!
> 
> Was ist das - nie gesehen oder gehört.
> Ein filigran Enduro  aus Stahl (dachte sei tot wie 26).
> ...


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. November 2013)

mmmm ... erinnert mich irgendwie an so was. Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden. Hat man zukünfitg gleich zwei Abgrenzungsmöglichkeiten: kleine Laufräder und seltsamer Rahmen


----------



## maprie (9. November 2013)

Ich will ja kein Miesepeter sein, aber ist die Position des Dämpfers nicht etwas exponiert? Dann doch lieber die traditionellen Konstruktionen, da ist er besser vor Steinschlag und Schlamm geschützt.


----------



## mightyEx (10. November 2013)

Hmm, also für'n 26" Fully mit Stahlrahmen sieht es gar nicht schlecht aus. Was die Dämpfer-Position angeht - da gibt es ja so Neopren-Schützer, die die Problematik Steinschlag und Dreck ein wenig verhindern.

Ansonsten seh ich 26" noch längst nicht vom Markt verschwunden. Auch wenn momentan die Situation beim Angebot recht gering ist, ist doch der überwiegende Anteil der vorhandenen MTB's (weltweit gesehen) mit 26" ausgestattet. Dieser Markt wird so schnell nicht verschwinden (wenn man überlegt, welche Generationen von MTB's auf den Straßen, Wegen u. abseits dieser unterwegs ist). Wenn die großen Firmen den 26"-Markt nicht mehr bedienen wollen (und das ist glasklar zu erkennen), bietet das Chancen für Nischen- und Klein-Hersteller. Hier kann und wird es dann auch zu Preissteigerungen kommen, was sich dann aber auch in Exclusivität widerspiegeln wird. Kurz gesagt 26" war Anfangs eine Manufaktur, wurde zu einem Massenartikel und wird nun wieder zu einer Manufaktur (bis die großen Hersteller das Revival von 26" einläuten ). Das ist zumindest mein Eindruck.


----------



## Timo79 (10. November 2013)

Letztlich wird das Kaufverhalten der Kunden zeigen welches Format sich durchsetzt - auch wenn man jetzt durch 650B stark versucht dies in eine bestimmte Richtung zu lenken.
Ich persönlich bin bisher nur 26" gefahren und freue mich jetzt auf ein anderes Laufradmaß, nämlich 29". Den großen Dingern stand ich anfangs recht skeptisch gegenüber aber diverse Probefahrten haben mich vom Potenzial der Räder überzeugt. 
Würde ich mir jetzt ein Fully für den Traileinsatz kaufen hätte ich gegenüber 650B auch keine Bedenken, warum auch? 

So ist das eben: Was heute noch topaktuell ist gehört morgen schon zum alten Eisen, ist doch überall so. Ständig gibt's neue Smartphones, Laptops, neue elektronische Hilfen fürs Auto etc...
Wer meint jeder technischen Weiterentwicklung nachlaufen zu müssen der soll das tun, ich kaufe mir nur dann was neues wenn es Sinn macht, und nicht einfach weil es etwas neues gibt.

Versorgungsengpässe bei 26"-Teilen sehe ich in den nächsten Jahren nicht, dafür sind einfach zu viele Bikes in dieser Größe im "Umlauf".


----------



## RetroRider (10. November 2013)

Timo79 schrieb:


> [...]
> So ist das eben: Was heute noch topaktuell ist gehört morgen schon zum alten Eisen, ist doch überall so. Ständig gibt's neue Smartphones, Laptops, neue elektronische Hilfen fürs Auto etc...
> [...]



Der Vergleich hinkt nicht mehr, der sitzt schon im Rollstuhl. Bei elektronischen Teilen verdoppelt sich die Leistungsfähigkeit ca. alle 2 Jahre. Bei mechanischen Teilen kannst du Jahrtausende warten, und trotzdem bleibt die Leistungsfähigkeit immer kurz vorm Perpetuum Mobile stehen und du musst immer noch selber kurbeln.


----------



## Wilddieb (11. November 2013)

Für die Kurbelproblematik gibt es ja das E-Bike. 

Wenn man ein Teil schrottet dann muss man halt nehmen was erhältlich ist. Ich glaube, für die nächsten Jahre sind qualitativ gute Teile für 26" sicher. So einfach ausrotten lässt sich 26" nicht und auf dem aktuellen Entwicklungsstand, lässt sich prima biken. 

Weil in Sachen Federung und Schaltung eigentlich kaum mehr etwas herauszuholen ist, setzen die Hersteller auf andere Laufradgrössen, damit sie das was sie für 26" perfektionierten, eben nicht mehr funktioniert und sie alles wieder neu entwickeln und neue Kinematiken errechnen können. 

Das macht Spass, sichert Arbeitsplätze und sorgt dafür dass die Leute glauben, sie würden tatsächlich etwas neues kaufen. 

Hat eh alles schon bei der Glühbirne angefangen. Hatte man eine fallen lassen, die 100'000 Stunden brannte, dann musste man sich eine kaufen, die nur noch 3000 Stunden brannte, weil es einfach nichts anderes mehr gegeben hat.


----------



## siq (11. November 2013)

Fazit: geplante Obsoleszenz 2.0


----------



## dragonjackson (11. November 2013)

siq schrieb:


> Fazit: geplante Obsoleszenz 2.0



Gutes Schlußwort


----------

